# Treffen der AB Karpfenangler



## Schutty (6. November 2003)

hallo leute!

es geht um ein treffen der karpfenangler des AB im land brandenburg!!! knurri hat mir eine mail geschickt und ich habe drei
interessante gewässer im angebot. die alle über 100ha groß sind und sehr gut besetzt. jetzt denkt bitte nicht das euch die fische an die boilies fliegen. aber der eine oder andere wird mit sicherheit gefangen. würde mich über eine gute beteiligung freuen. knurri wollte sich auch ein bischen um die planung kümmern. also meldet euch! sagt doch eifach welcher thermin passt.


----------



## rob (6. November 2003)

hey schutty!!
gerne würde ich auch kommen.....mhh aber ist ganz schön weit.
für nur einen tag zahlt sich das gar nicht aus.besteht die möglichkeit über nacht zufischen?lg rob


----------



## Schutty (6. November 2003)

naklar besteht die möglichkeit. ich denke mal es sollte sich sowieso um ein wochenende handeln.


----------



## Hummer (6. November 2003)

Bin dabei! :m

Noch dieses Jahr oder nächstes?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Schutty (6. November 2003)

ich würde mal sagen nächstes jahr!!!#h


----------



## rob (6. November 2003)

ok dann komm ich auch fix!!!freu mich schon!!lg rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2003)

Hi Leute!
Dan bin ich die Nummer 4!
Was haltet ihr von Pfingsten 29 Mai bis 31 Mai !
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. November 2003)

wann, wo, wie lange soll ich urlaub nehmen...?


----------



## Carpmaster23 (6. November 2003)

Hi Leute !!!

Ich melde hiermit auch starkes Interesse an. Höhrt sich nämlich verdammt gut an !!!

Gruß Carpmaster #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Schutty (6. November 2003)

ja knurri würde ich auch sagen, da ist es nicht mehr kalt (nicht jeder hat eine heitzung). wie ist das eventuel die gewässer vorher in augenschein nehmen? eine gewässerbeschreibung folgt
sowieso!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. November 2003)

wenn du wen zum antesten suchst, könnt man spontan einrichten is ja nicht zuuu weit weg


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2003)

Hi Schutty!
Das können wir machen!
Nur eins sollten wir bei der Auswahl des Gewässers berücksichtigen,dass wir nicht so weit auseinander sitzen.
es soll ja ein Kennenlerntreffen werden!
Bilder von guten Gewässern hast du mir ja schon gezeigt!
Und zusammen angeln wollen wir ja auch schon lange gehen!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (6. November 2003)

ok jungs dann sondiert mal alles aus!pfingsten ist sicher ein guter termin.vielleicht hängen sich ja noch einige boardies aus wien an.würde es auch begrüssen wenn wir zusammen sitzten können.
lg rob


----------



## The_Duke (6. November 2003)

Super Idee! #6

Ist Nachtfischen erlaubt? Zelte dürfen gestellt werden?

Würde eventuell mit Kollege (Noch-Nicht-Boardie ) im VW-Camper anrollen


----------



## Tinsen (7. November 2003)

knurri und hummer gehen angeln ?

da darf und kann ich nicht fehlen !  :q 

außerdem will ich doch auch meinen neuen bodyguard kennenlernen ...:m


----------



## Schutty (7. November 2003)

ja ist mir schon klaar mit dem zusammen sitzen. das geht auch an den seen. wier müssen uns auch irgendwie drum kümmern das die mitglieder die nicht im DAV sind ihre karten bekommen. da kann ich zum beispiel meinen vorsitzenden vom verein fragen, zu dem habe ich ein gutes verhältnis.


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. November 2003)

Hi Leute 
Wenn es ein DAV Gewässer ist, kümmer ich mich um die Karten!
 Teilnehmer:
 Schutty                               ?
 Knurri           vom 28.05.04   bis     31.05.04
 Tino                                    ?
 Hummer                              ?                                
 The Duke                            ?
 Rob                                     ?
 Carpcatcher`                      ?
 Carpmaster                         ?
 Klausi 2000                         ?



Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (7. November 2003)

hey knurri!!
also ich bin sicher dabei!!!der termin passt auch, ist ja genug zeit sich den freizuhalten.ich hoffe es gibt keine probleme weil ich ösi bin!?wir müssen ja auch eine prüfung machen...und die karte für ösi hab ich ja  
eventuell werden ja auch vielleicht noch andere mit mir aus österreich kommen.lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2003)

joa, ich sach auch ma spontan zu, denke mal das ich mir den freitag dann frei nehme, um passig da zu sein.


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. November 2003)

Ich lese das hier grad und lust hätte ich auch aber die frage  wurde noch nicht beantwortet  Zelt ??? mit Boden Nachtfischen??? 

und dann was kostet eine Wochenkarte bei Euch???
 viele fragen aber bevor ich mein ganzes gerödel mit nehm und dann feststellen muss ist nicht zu gebrauchen frägt man doch


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. November 2003)

Hi Leute!
Das Nachtangeln ist an allen DAV Gewässern in Brandenburg erlaubt!
Zelt mit Boden natürlich nicht !
Wegen der Wochenkarte frage ich noch nach, ich denke um die 15 Euro.
Essen bringt jeder das mit was er möchte wir werden auch Grillen!
Grill und Holzkohle bringe ich mit.
Teilnehmer:
Schutty ?
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino ?
Hummer ? 
The Duke ?
Rob ?
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Klausi2000 (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knurrhahn _
> *
> Klausi 2000 ?
> *



Is dass ne Frage ?? Klar bin ich dabei !!! Ich hab ja noch nie gesehen wie Tinsen einen Karpfen fängt .... vielleicht kann ja einer von uns ihm dies noch mal genau zeigen ...  :z 

Klausi


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

hey knurrhahn!!
wie sieht das jetzt aus???besteht die möglichkeit einer gastkarte für "ausländer"(obwohl wir doch eh alle europäer sind)......sonst darfst du mich ruhig auch in deine liste aufnehemen !!!! möchte euch gern bald kennen lernen und gemeinsam den karpfen zeigen wo der bartel den most holt 
grüss dich/euch


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. November 2003)

Hi Rob!
Ich habe heute mit meinen Kartenverkäufer gesprochen!
Da gibt es seiner Meinung nach kein Problem!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

na super!!!dann ist es von mir fix......rob:28.05.04 bis 31.05.04,und auch länger(wochenkarte)!!
schönen abend wünsch ich dir..


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. November 2003)

Hi Leute!
Teilnehmer:
Schutty ?
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino ?
Hummer ? 
The Duke ?
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04


----------



## fischerwahn (8. November 2003)

hey boardies,

vergesst auf mich nicht..

@knurrhahn  > Fischerwahn 28.05.04 - 30.05.04 

merci

/Julian


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

na bitte!!!da hab ich schon den ersten beifahrer!!!!super julian!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. November 2003)

das können doch unmöglich schon alle gewesen sein???

@ alle "nichtkarpfenangler": Los traut euch, wir beißen nicht... und ums Angelzeuch macht euch man keine sorgen, da finden wir ne Lösung...


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

ja genau da hast du recht carpcatcher2001!!!
ich finde es sollten wirklich alle kommen die lust haben,auch die die vielleicht zum ersten mal auf karpfen fischen wollen!!leute mit erfahrung würden ja genug vor ort sein und je mehr boardies sich treffen umso besser!es können ja auch die kommen die karpfenfischen überhaupt nicht mögen.........z.b.: zum spanferkel grillen :q :q #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. November 2003)

... oder um mein Tackle zu schleppen...:q :q :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. November 2003)

Na dann sage ich mal als ehemaliger Brandenburger und jetziger Bayer als Karpfennichtangler zu.:m 
So ein wenig Angelgerödel für die ollen Moosrücken werd ich noch zusammen finden.
Wenn was fehlt dann müßt Ihr mir halt ein wenig aushelfen.
Vieleicht kann ich ja noch was lernen?:q
Wenn Rob sein Auto nicht voller Ösis sein sollte kann ich da ja mit zusteigen.Er fliegt ja fast an meiner Tür vorbei. 

Also 28.05-30.05.:m


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

@Dorsch1 :jau genau so machen wir das!!!!einen bayern bekommen wir schon noch rein :m und bei bedarf noch andere aus anderen am weg liegenden bundesländern  ....hab vieeel platz#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. November 2003)

Drei Mann mit Gerödel in einem auto?????????

Ich bin froh, wenn ich alleine meinen Kram ins Auto krieg...


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. November 2003)

Hallo rob

Na dann ist doch alles klar.:m 
Du mußt nur kurz hinter Münschen und vor Ingolstadt die Anker werfen.
Mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat die Ruten auslegen ist schon Pflicht für mich dabei zusein.#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. November 2003)

@ Carpcatcher

Stimmt...die Carpspezies hat ja sooo viel Gerödel.:q :q


----------



## rob (9. November 2003)

@Carpcatcher2001.ich hab einen voyager chrysler,eine von den 2 hinteren sitzbänken ist weg.da geht schon was und dorsch hat ja eh nicht so viel karpfenzeugs:m


----------



## gismowolf (9. November 2003)

Hallo Karpfenfreaks !
Bei uns im Ösiland hat der Karpfen vom 1.5. bis 31.5. Schonzeit!
Ist das bei Euch anders oder fischt Ihr in einem Gewässer,in dem es keine Schonzeit gibt?


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. November 2003)

@ rob

Es sei denn ich pack mein Meereskram ein...dann wird es recht eng.:q :q


----------



## The_Duke (9. November 2003)

Also wenn mir mein Chef nich wieder in die Suppe spuckt, dann bin ich auch vom 28.-31.05 mit Kumpel dabei!
Werden dann vorher noch ein paar Zentner  Boilies rollen!


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. November 2003)

Hi gismowolf !
Bei uns hat der Karpfen keine Schonzeit!
Gruss Knurri!
Teilnehmer:
Schutty ?
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino ?
Hummer ? 
The Duke 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1     vom  28.05.04 bis  31.04.05


----------



## rob (9. November 2003)

hey gimowolf!!bei uns hat der karpfen auch keine schonzeit mehr.der geht eh fast nirgends von selbst auf,einzig der wildkarpfen hat noch schonzeit!!!lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (9. November 2003)

@rob
Bei uns in Oberösterreich spricht man noch nicht davon,obwohl
auch bei uns keine Karpfenbrut mehr aufkommt.Grund ist vermutlich der gleiche wie bei den Forellen.Da werden massenweise Fische auf engstem Raum großgezogen,überfüttert
und das zu Boden gefallene Futter beginnt zu gären.Die Fische
beißen sich aufgrund der engen Haltung gegenseitig die Flossen ab und könnten sich schnell bei ausbrechenden Krankheiten anstecken.Darum wird dem Futter ANTIBIOTHIKUM beigemengt,
um größere Verluste zu vermeiden.Dadurch ist Rogen und Milch 
dieser Fische nicht mehr fortpflanzungsfähig! !Weit haben wir`s
gebracht.Gottseidank gibt`s auch noch Hobbyzüchter,bei denen es diese Probleme nicht gibt!Aber wie lange noch?


----------



## Schutty (9. November 2003)

naklar bin ich vom 28.05.04-31.05.04 dabei!!! ich rufe doch sowas nicht ins leben und bleibe dann zu hause!!!
die DAV gewässernummer gebe ich euch durch wir müssen auch für die anderen karten besorgen. an beiden seen kann man gut zusammen sitzen und mann kommt mit dem fahrzeug gut ran. die größe wird mit 147ha angegeben. der andere ist genauso an beiden wird noch kies abgebaut. da die seen bei dem elbe hochwasser komplett überspüllt waren dachten wir die fische sind alle platt aber dem ist garnicht so. es sind ein haufen neuer guter fische dazu gekommen. ich hallte nähmlich immer kontackt zu huntern die dort öfter fischen und ich habe bilder von fischen gesehen mann, mann!


----------



## rob (9. November 2003)

super schutty!!!jetzt hast du mich heiss gemacht.das hört sich ja sehr gut an.bei mir an der donau hat das hochwasser auch tonnen von karpfen in unser revier gespuhlt.die bewirtschafter glauben,das sie die nächsten jahre keinen einzigen karpfen besetzen müssen.auch einige sehr grosse sind da dabei.der grösste heuer an diesem revier war einer mit 25kg.der hat den mit einem maiskorn gefangen.güsse nach brandenburg


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. November 2003)

Hallo Schutty

Wie heißen den die Seen? Vieleicht kenne ich sie ja. In welcher Ecke sind sie?


----------



## Tinsen (10. November 2003)

bin auch dabei das wochenende. logisch !

@ klausi:

SCHNAUZE !!!  *fg*


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. November 2003)

Bin ja mal gespannt wer von Euch mir zeigen wird,wie ich an den größten Moosbuckel komme. :q 

Ihr könnt ihn meinetwegen nach mir noch einmal fangen.:q :m


----------



## Schutty (10. November 2003)

der erste ist mühlberg, der zweite ist pretin, beide seen sind südliches land brandenburg. der dritte wäre rückersdorf wobei ich da den vorsitzenden vom verein kenne und den kneiper!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. November 2003)

Mal was Anderes...

Wie schauts mit Tackle aus????

Braucht noch wer was (vernünftige Ruten, Rollen, Dach überm Kopf, Liege????)

Wem was fehlt bitte Posten...

Falls nun doch noch der ein oder andere Boardie überlegt mit zufischen, sich aber net traut, wegen Gerätemäßig nicht so gut bestückt... Traut euch, wir finden auf jeden Fall ne Lösung


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. November 2003)

Also ich habe nix an Carpgerätschaften.Sorry....Tackle...:q :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. November 2003)

aber doch wohl n satz ordentliche Grundruten??? 

@Schutty
Wo solln die Seen denn sein, gibts da was in der Nähe, was man kennen sollte???


----------



## Schutty (10. November 2003)

rückersdorf liegt bei doberlug-kirchhein die anderen hinter herzberg an der elbe (haben aber keine ferbindung zur selbigen)


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. November 2003)

Hi Schutty!
Liegt das überhaupt noch im Land Brandenburg,oder ist das schon Sachsen Anhalt?
Haben die da auch noch DAV Gewässer?
Sind da unsere Karten auch noch gültig?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. November 2003)

@ Carpcatcher

Na sicher doch. So einiges werde ich da schon passendes für finden.
Irgendwo steht so gar noch ne Karpfenrute rum.Müsste nur der unterste Ring erneuert werden.Na und bis dahin werd ich das wohl schaffen.:m


----------



## Schutty (10. November 2003)

das ist alles noch dav gewässer die stehen auch im gewässerferzeichnis land-brandenburg ist schon alles in ordnung!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. November 2003)

Wo is das nu???? Gibts da ne größere Stadt oder sowas in der Nähe???


----------



## Schutty (10. November 2003)

so die ersten beiden größere stadt bad liebenwerda!!
gewässernummer C01-117 elbekies4        84,40ha
gewässernummer C01-118 elbekies2      107,20ha


nächst größere stadt Spremberg
gewässernummer C03-123 Talsp. Spremberg 836,30ha.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. November 2003)

is ja am A... der Welt...

findet man das so ohne weiteres??? Ohne NAVI und Orientierungssinn???


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. November 2003)

Hab hier mal etwas über die Talsperre Spremberg.


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. November 2003)

Wer dat nicht findet iss kein Angler...:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. November 2003)

Da muss dann aber einer nen grooooßen Dampfer mitbringen... 
laut F&F fängt man am besten vom Boot...:s

wäre für eins der beiden kleineren Gewässer.#h


----------



## hecht24 (11. November 2003)

15 € geht ja fuer ne wochenkarte.
wie siehts mit nem probeangeln aus?
nehme nich gerne die katze im sack.
es gab da ja mal nen jeneu
gibts da auch hechte oder zander?
die sollten ja jetzt gut beissen.
dieses we is schon verplant aber danach is bis jetzt nix in planung.

wuerde wenn dann meine yacht mitnehmen.
aussenborder is erlaubt oder?


----------



## rob (11. November 2003)

@dorsch1: gut dann hol ich dich mit meinem boot in regensburg ab:q :q 
aber spass beiseite,wenn man das darf nehm ich es wirklich mit....wer weiss vielleicht geh ich ja mit hecht24 und dorsch 1 auch einen tag auf räuber:z 
schau ma mal...wenn es welse in diesem wasser gibt werd ich in der nacht eine auf wels auslegen.ich hoff die reinen karpfenhunter sind uns dann nicht böse ihr dürft doch bei euch mit 3 ruten fischen,oder?
#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. November 2003)

Hi Rob!
Bei uns wird mit zwei Ruten gefischt!
Gruss Knurri!


Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.04.05
Hecht 24 ?

__________________


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. November 2003)

HI Leute!
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig lese,dann ist das aber kein DAV Gewässer und nur für DAV Mitglieder als Gastangler frei!
Das heißt ich komme nicht so einfach an die Karten rann.
Also werden wir uns (wenn wir uns für das Gewässer entscheiden) die Karten Freitag an der dafür zuständigen Stelle besorgen müssen!

Erlaubnisscheine: 
Ferienanlage SpreeCamp in Bagenz, Tel. 35697/235, und Ferienanlage SpreeCamp in Klein Böbbern, Tel. 035608/244 sowie Jurich’s Angelshop, Spremberger Str. 10, 03130 Sellessen, Tel. 03563/92498. 

Gebühren: 
Tag 12, Woche 35 DM. Mitglieder des DAV dürfen gebührenfrei angeln.

Ach ja Hecht 24 ich gehe im Winter nicht auf Karpfen ,ich binn ein Weichei! Da warten auch noch einige Dorsche auf mich!#a 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## hecht24 (11. November 2003)

dachte an hechte oder zander.
da werden ja wohl welche drin sein oder?

bin ab naechstes jahr auch dav mitglied.

:m :m :m


----------



## Tinsen (11. November 2003)

also in brandenburg gibt es sooo viele teiche. warum können wir nicht an einen dav teich gehen ? da sind eh fast alle mitglied drin. warum doppelt zahlen ?

oder habe ich da was in den falschen kanal bekommen?

was ist da mit hecht24 los? keine postings obwohl er doch über 5000 hatte!?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. November 2003)

wäre auch für nen dav-teich, obwohl ich da auch karte kaufen muss, aber knurri hat das letztes mal schon so schön organisiert.


----------



## Schutty (12. November 2003)

von mir aus gerne!
wir können nach rückersdorf der see ist 23ha groß und ich kenne den vorsitzenden des ortsverein. es sind viele zander und hechte vorhanden. auch karpfen gibt es reichlich. mein größter dieses jahr dort war 28pf insgesamt habe ich bei einem trip 21 karpfen gefangen. eine gute pizeria ist vor ort und liefert bis an den platz.
ein grillplatz ist auch vorhanden. aber der see ist sehr verkrautet. ach so bootsbenutzung ist gestattet. teilt mir eure meinung mit!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. November 2003)

hört sich doch gut an, gibts viel kleinkarpfenzeuch im see???

Gib mal bitte an, wo der see liegt, laut map24 is rückersdorf bei nürnberg...


----------



## fischerwahn (12. November 2003)

@schutty klingt sehr gut der teich - welche bestimmungen gelten dort (anfüttern, schonhaken usw.)  das mit der pizzeria klingt vor allem sehr chillig für den snak zwischendurch

achja. rückersdorf find ich auch nur eines bei nürnberg ?


----------



## Schutty (12. November 2003)

also rückersdorf bei doberlug-kirchhein.
ist DAV gewässer es darf mit zwei ruten gefischt werden.
ich suche euch einen link raus alles ok ja!


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. November 2003)

Hi Schutty!
alles ok :m


----------



## Schutty (12. November 2003)

also die gewässernummer ist C05-116, so ich habe nur eine adresse rausbekommen  www.Rückersdorf bei Doberlug-Kirchhein hom. naja viel ist da nicht zu holen aber ihr könnt ja mahl klicken!


----------



## Schutty (12. November 2003)

nicht mal das mit der adresse funst scheiß tag heute! also suchmaschine und dan rückersdorf bei doberlug-kirchhein.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. November 2003)

sauber, das dürfte ja net allzuweit von unserem letzten Treffen weg sein..

treffpunkt sollte sich ja auch so legen lassen, dass ich ihn auch finde...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. November 2003)

314 kilometer, das sün ja nur 2 bis 3 cds autofahrt.... so gefällts mir


----------



## Tinsen (13. November 2003)

schaut mal den link:

http://www.elbe-elster-land.de/erleben/a_fiwa.htm 

dav


----------



## Pete (13. November 2003)

hab da ne seite vom verein gefunden, man haben die da im frühjahr dreck (totes kraut) rausgeholt...mir als boiliangler und uferansitzer waär das nüscht, es sei denn schutty schreibt mal, wie er methodisch gesehn an die tolle fangmenge gekommen ist...


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. November 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich würde lieber an der Talsperre Spremberg angeln!
Habe heute auch erfahren dass der andere Teich sehr verkrautet
sein soll!

Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.04.05
Hecht 24 ?
Pete ?
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. November 2003)

ich bin eigentlich gegen die talsperre, weil ich kein freund so großer gewässer bin.
allerdings beuge ich mich dem mehrheitsbeschluss.

nur mal so am rande, was is mit dem teil bei frankfurt/oder, von dem ihr immer so geschwärmt habt???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. November 2003)

Lünk 

Noch mal zur Talsperre, hab hier nen Bericht, über das Gewässer und danach hört es sich alles andere als erfolgversprechend an.
Soll wenig Stellen geben, die von Land aus zu befischen Lohnen, nur auf der Seite "Bagenz" soll von Land aus was zu holen sein.

Wochenkarte 18€

Bericht ist in der Carp Connect Ausgabe 11.

Würd ihn auch reinstellen, geht aber wegen urheberrecht wohl nicht.;+


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. November 2003)

Hi Carpcatcher2001!
Die Teichanlage bei Frankfurt/Oder kommt für unser Vorhaben nicht in Frage.
Ich glaube, dass die Wenigsten von uns Lust haben sich an einen Karpfenpuff zu setzen.Auch wenn es der größte Europas sein soll.
Erstens zu teuer und zweitens in den Ferien schweinevoll!
Aber Schutty wird schon das beste Gewässer für uns raussuchen.
Ich habe seine Karpfen der letzten Saison gesehen und da denke ich, wir sind in guten Händen!

Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.04.05
Hecht 24 ?
Pete ?

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (15. November 2003)

denke ich auch. und nachts kann er bestimmt auch gut auf uns aufpassen ...


----------



## rob (15. November 2003)

ja genau,und ich bitte will neben schutty sitzen.normalerweise bin ich in der nacht immer alleine und hab angst  da muss ich das ausnützen!!lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. November 2003)

@Knurri, gut mehr wollt ich nicht wissen.

@Angsthasen
klettert ruhig alle bei Schutty aufn Schoß...
Ich will da sitzen, wo die größten Fische sind:q 
Obwohl, wir haben Knurri dabei... Und ich erinnere an das letzte Treffen, da hatte er auch die Nase vorn. 

Wolln wir hoffen, das diesmal jeder was karpfenartiges zum Vorzeigen hat.#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. November 2003)

Hi Leute!
Bei meiner Nase ist das auch kein Problem!:m 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. November 2003)

Wie war das gleich nochmal mit Vorfach versteifen????

Aber immerhin konnte ich ja auch ein Wasserferkelchen zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. November 2003)

Ich kann dir oder euch das ja mal am Wasser zeigen
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. November 2003)

Lieber nicht, mir hat deine ausführung dazu gereicht, aber wenn die andern wollen, dann amn los...


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. November 2003)

Schade hab mich so darauf gefreut,Ich hätte auch gesammelt!#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. November 2003)

Die Ösis finden das bestimmt klasse, bei denen gibts auch wein mit Kronkorken.:v
(@ Ösis, wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt bring ich das Zeug mit, ABER ihr müßt das trinken...):m


----------



## Schutty (16. November 2003)

hallo liebe bordies ich habe eine e-mail erhalten, in der steht das zum wiederholten mahle in spremberg karpfenangler bestohlen
b.z.w. die reifen zerstochen wurden. da ich euch sowas ersparen will sollten wir das gewässer erstmal streichen. als alternative bite ich euch 5 seen in meiner umgebung an und zwar in dobbrikow. es sind unsere fereinsgewässer infos dazu unter
www.karpfenfreunde.de   und gewässer dobbrikow anklicken. somit kann ich viel mehr drehen, ich spreche mit meinem vorsitzenden und melde uns an. dan wird das treffen mit sicherheit ohne stress ablaufen. teilt mir mal eure meinung mit!


----------



## Hummer (16. November 2003)

Gute Idee, Schutty! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## The_Duke (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knurrhahn _
> *Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.04.05
> 
> Gruss Knurri! *



Alle Achtung Dorsch1!  So etwas nenn ich Ausdauer! :q #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. November 2003)

Hi Duke!
Bringe es gleich in Ordnung Vattern:m 

Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pete ?
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2003)

Gut auf ärger beim angeln kann ich seeehr gut verzichten, hatte ich dieses Jahr genug.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2003)

Hab gerad bei Map24 geschaut, scheint ja ganz in der nähe von knurris gewässer vom letzten mal zu sein.


----------



## Tinsen (16. November 2003)

mit deinen vereinsgewässern klingt doch gut shutty. da kennt wenigstens jemand den teich an dem wir sitzen. und gastkarten, wenn kein dav sind so auch besser besorgt.

auf streß habe ich gar keine bock!


----------



## Pete (17. November 2003)

ach schiete, war ja nett von dir, ralf, mich mit auf die liste zu setzen, aber pfingsten sind wir stets mit family oben auf rügen....da muss ich schon immer meinen volleyballern absagen, die seit 10 jahren über die tage nach boltenhagen zum beachen fahren...


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. November 2003)

:c :c :c :c


----------



## rob (17. November 2003)

ahhhh shieeeet das ist aber schade peeete :c #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte die Sache noch einmal hoch holen!
Es könnte ja sein dass der ein oder andere noch Lusst bekommt !



Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Gruss Knurri


__________________


----------



## Tinsen (8. Dezember 2003)

wie jetzt knurri, wenn ich das mit pete seiner absage richtig lese: ist der termin an PFINGSTEN ????

wenn ja, dann könnte es auch bei mir krititsch werden, da pfingsten ja irgenwie immer family ist.....


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi Tino
Es wird nie für alle passen!
Wir sind doch deine Familie und an einen kurzem Wochenende lohnt sich die Sache nicht!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (8. Dezember 2003)

hmmmm....

pfingsten ist doof.


----------



## Bitterling (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leuties,
wenn es euch recht ist möchte ich mich als Karpfenlaie auch anmelden(28-31)?
Gruß Bitterling


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Dezember 2003)

Und noche einer!
Willkommen Bitterling!

Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Interesierter (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Knurrhahn 

Sind den auch noch weitere Treffen für kommende Jahr geplant? Gegebenenfalls auch in anderen Teilen Deutschlands?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Dezember 2003)

Bald können wir nen eigenen teich mieten...


----------



## Schutty (11. Dezember 2003)

so es tut mir leid aber ich habe noch nichts erreicht aber am montag auf jeden fall. wenn es so nicht klappt rufe ich knurri an und er postet dann alles hier!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Dezember 2003)

wieso, bisher is doch alles in ordnung, mach dir man keinen stress, is doch noch massig zeit.


----------



## spinnracer (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo bin der "Neue" hier. Ist ganz schön weit weg...  bin schwer am überlegen! Kann momentan keine Zusage machen., geht wenn nur kurzfristig. Bis wann muss ich zusagen?:a :a :s


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!
@Schuty immer mit der Ruhe,du wirst es schon machen!

@spinnracer und wenn du dich am letzten Tag anmeldest, sollte 
   auch noch alles klappen!

@Interesierter bis jetzt ist noch kein weiteres Treffen
   geplant,das  kann sich aber noch ändern!


Teilnehmer:
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Gruss Knurri


----------



## spinnracer (21. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe leider kein Zelt. Vielleicht findet sich jemand bei dem ich unterkomme. Ich kann leider immer noch nicht 100% zusagen. Falls ich komme kann ich den "Nichtkarpfenanglern" Material zur Verfügung stellen. Was wird benötigt?


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi spinnracer
Ein "Zelt" kann ich dir geben,das ist kein Problem!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## spinnracer (21. Dezember 2003)

@Knurrhahn War schon spät Dome/carp tent.:q  Wäre echt super.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Dezember 2003)

son iglu-zelt könnt ich auch noch für jemanden mitbringen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube Zelten ist an den meisten DAV-Gewässern verboten!
Also lasst mal diese Dinger zu Hause!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Dezember 2003)

Richtig Knurri.

Es sind nur Zelte ohne Zeltboden gestattet.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Dezember 2003)

Das Iglu ist ohne Boden.


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Dezember 2003)

@  Carpcatcher2001

Dann darfst Du das auch aufstellen.
Es zählt dann als Anglerunterstand und nicht als Zelt.


----------



## rob (23. Dezember 2003)

hab auch 2 zelte 2 liegen und eine 2x2 meter grosse luftmatratze...da könnten zu not auch noch 2 leute über freiem himmel schlafen.kann auch mit angelausrüsstung helfen...für unsere karpfenjungfrauen

mein rechter rechter platz ist frei da wünsch ich mir den dorsch1 herbei :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Dezember 2003)

einen satz flinten, mit baitrunnern hab ich auch noch parat, nur mit bissanzeigern, kann ich net dienen, sowie einen satz gaaaanz leicjte Ruten, für die "Abenteuerlustigen".


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Dezember 2003)

@ rob

Danke für Dein Angebot.:m 
Nehme das natürlich gern an.
So als Karpfenjungfer ist es nicht verkehrt einen Spezi an der Seite zu haben.


----------



## Kois (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo,kann euch nur raten die Talsperre Spremberg mal anzuschauen ist echt klasse . Ist gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen und ist gut vom Ufer zu befischen , hat einen sehr guten Bestand an grossen Karpfen  und auch für Hecht und Welsangler gibt es einiges zu holen. Zelt darf zum Schutz vor schlechtem Wetter aufgestellt werden.Das ausbringen der Karpfenköder sollte allerdings mit dem Boot geschehen da man sehr weit draussen fischen sollte . fünf bis sechs gute Fische pro Mann sollten die Nacht ohne Weiteres möglich sein .


----------



## rob (10. Januar 2004)

willkommen im board kois!!!
vielen dank für deine info...mal hören was die jungs meinen... mich würds freuen wenn du dich auch einreihst und gleich zu unserem treffen kommen würdest!
lg aus wien
rob#h


----------



## Kois (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kois _
> *Hallo,kann euch nur raten die Talsperre Spremberg mal anzuschauen ist echt klasse . Ist gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen und ist gut vom Ufer zu befischen , hat einen sehr guten Bestand an grossen Karpfen  und auch für Hecht und Welsangler gibt es einiges zu holen. Zelt darf zum Schutz vor schlechtem Wetter aufgestellt werden.Das ausbringen der Karpfenköder sollte allerdings mit dem Boot geschehen da man sehr weit draussen fischen sollte . fünf bis sechs gute Fische pro Mann sollten die Nacht ohne Weiteres möglich sein . *


----------



## Kois (12. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung , habe aber meinen Trip schon auf eine Woche vorher angesetzt .Stehe euch aber bei Fragen gern zur Verfügung , da ich das Gewässer über sechs Jahre befischt habe kann ich glaub ich sagen das ich mich recht gut dort auskenne . Wenn ihr euch entscheiden solltet an die Talsperre zu fahren kann es durchaus möglich sein das wir uns über den Weg laufen da ich noch nicht genau weiss wann ich mich wieder auf den heimweg mache.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. Januar 2004)

*schieb*


----------



## BadPoldi (21. Januar 2004)

Hi,

sorry wenn ich so reinplatze, muß erst alles durchlesen.

@schutty find ich gut das du da was organisierst (so wie ich das kurz überflogen hab) biste wieder gut von braunfels nach hause gekommen? hoff ich doch oder? von dem der dir ein feurzeug geklaut hat lol.....

muß alles mal genau durchlesen wegen termin und ort usw. aber evtl. mach ich da wenns zeitlich passt mit....

also bis später

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2004)

Hi BadPoldi
Schutty wird glaube ich erst im März wieder online sein!
Wie ich ihn kenne, ist der bestimmt auf Karpfenpirsch.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (21. Januar 2004)

*ich bin da*

hallo liebe hunter! es hat erst jetzt mit meiner online verbindung hingehauen! aber jetzt steht nichts mehr im weg!


----------



## Schutty (21. Januar 2004)

hallo badpoldi man das treffen in braunfels war super!!!!!
aber zum kaufen ist es nichts. mann sollte es zum anlas eines treffen nehmen! so wie ich gleich um halb neun früh habe ich holger getroffen (carp-fishing.de), natürlich gab es das erste bier.
so zog sich es durch den ganzen tag. es war absolut super die leute von den verschiedenen boards zu treffen und sich mit ihnen zu unterhalten.(natürlich bei bier) wir sind glaube ich um halb zehn abgehauen!!!!!! naja


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Januar 2004)

Melde hiermit noch nen kollegen von mir an, der zwar wohl nicht mitfischt (weil noch nix Angelschein), aber trotzdem mit will.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Carpcatcher2001

Null Problemo!

Könnte schon morgen los gehen!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (27. Januar 2004)

du verrückter ! es ist kalt draussen ...


----------



## Schutty (27. Januar 2004)

werd morgen mal ganz gepfegt eisangeln gehen!!!!!!!!#t 
und werde ein paar schöne bilder machen!!! vieleicht klapt es ja auch mit ein paar fischchen!!!!!!!#h #a #:


----------



## Jani Brandl (29. Januar 2004)

Kann ich da mit 13-Jahren als Jungangler auch mitfischen?Wenn ja,ohne einschänkungen?Würde mich riesig freuen wenn das ginge.Ich wär dabei!Wo schlafen wir?Zelt?


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Jani Brandl!
Natürlich kann jeder zu unserem Treffen kommen!
Aber ich glaube da gibt es noch einiges zu klären.
Bei uns im Land Brandenburg darf ein Jugendlicher mit 13 und einem Jugendfischereischein nicht Nachtangeln.
Und wie du sicherlich gelesen hast, geht unser Treffen drei Tage.
Kommt von dir ein Elternteil mit,wegen der Anreise und der Verantwortung?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!!!
ich war gestern bei meinem vorsitzenden der besorgt auf jedenfall karten wenn es nötig ist. weiterhin hatt er mir die adresse von der dobrickower gemeinede gegeben und ich werde das treffen anmelden somit gibt es weder ärger mit den parkplätzen noch mit sonst irgendwelchen leuten auch steht uns ein feuerplatz zur verfügung. zelte dürfen dann aufgebaut werden. alles ist dann abgesegtnet. ist ja für die leute von außerhalb wichtig. somit können wir ungestört unser treffen durchführen!!! ist ja in aller interesse!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. Januar 2004)

#6 #g #v #a


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wann und wo ist das treffen den nun genau, ich werd leider ned schlau draus, eimal staustufe dann wieder nix.

helft mir mal bitte..

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2004)

super schutty,vielen dank dafür!!!!!!!#h
hey badpoldi das treffen findet von 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 statt!
lg rob


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

danke rob, da bin ich von italien wieder zurück, also terminmäsig würde normal gehen.

nun stellt sich noch dir frage wo?

THX

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2004)

das müssen dir die jungs sagen,da ich es selber nicht genau weiss.irgendwo in brandenburg:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Februar 2004)

Super Schutty#6
...na dann ist doch schon mal das gröbste geregelt. 

Rob...denke am meinen rechten Platz an Deiner charmanten Seite.:q :q :m


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2004)

na sowieso:m i hol die ja eh abvorher besorg ma uns no a poar wammerln:m


----------



## Schutty (2. Februar 2004)

mal ne frage wer von euch ist den am 14ten da. ich bin am sonnabend da. ich frage weil da kann mann sich doch schon mal persönlich unterhalten und einige sachen klähren. persönlich ist es doch besser!


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Februar 2004)

@ Schutty

Du meinst in Berlin zum Norge-Event?
Wenn ja dann lernste den ollen Dorsch schon mal kennen.:m

@ Rob

Wie konnte ick det vajessen.:q :q 
Unse Hubi will Dir ja ne extra Packung Wammerl für mich mitgeben.:q :q


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Februar 2004)

Hä ?

14. er ??? Schutty? rob 24. er ???? was nu,,,,

14er geht bei mir ned, da ist unser fish-in und danach gehts gleich weiter am po.....

@dorsch1 dann kannst ja deine tochter mal mitnehmen, dann lernen wir ihr das carpen, dann will sie bestimmt nimma mit nach norwegen.... :l :l :l 

ach ja soviel angelgrusch hab ich schon noch um dorsch 1/2 auszuhelfen.... :q :q :q :q 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2004)

keine panik badpoldi:m
vergiss den 14ten...da geht es um ein anderes treffen...der termin wie vorher gepostet steht#h


----------



## Schutty (2. Februar 2004)

ich meine das Norge -Event!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Februar 2004)

@ Schutty

...na dann schütteln wir uns dort  das erste mal die Patscher. :m


----------



## Schutty (2. Februar 2004)

der hubi soll mal ein packet boxbeutel einpacken!!!!!
was in gotes namen sind wammerl?

badpoldi!!!!
wenn du es nicht erwarten kanst: es kommen zu ostern welche zu besuch und wir wollen fischen! schicke mir eine PN wenn du lust hast!!!!!


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Schutty,

nö nö, mir gings nur um den termin sowie das gewässer. ich bin genug beim fischen, auch dieses WE gehts wieder raus. . bin so wie es aussieht eh im april und im mai am po und im september evtl am salagou. und sonst auch jedes we drausen.

PS: wammerl ist gut durchwachsenes Schweinefleisch. hervorragend zum grillen oder auch einsuren/räuchern. solltest mal wieder nach bayern kommen mußte das unbedingt mal probieren.... )


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Schutty!
Mich kannst du am 14.02 beim Norge-Treffen kennen lernen! 


Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Gruss Knurri


__________________


----------



## Jani Brandl (8. Februar 2004)

Hi Knurri!
Mit Anreise und Verantwortung is alles klar bei mir.Ein Erwachsener fahrt mit und macht dann Urlaub.ich muss ja nicht unbedingt Nachtangeln.
Wie viel kostet die Karte?


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Februar 2004)

Hi Jani Brandl !
Mit Preise und Ort kommt Schutty noch rüber, ist alles noch in der 
Planung.
Unser Treffen wird eine super Sache!
Mit Preise und Ort kommt Schutty noch rüber, ist alles noch in der 
Planung.
Unser Treffen wird eine super Sache!
Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Jani Brandl vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

mich würde mal interessieren wer von den teilnehmern am AB karpfenangel treffen auch am 14ten da ist.von knurri weiß ich es ja schon!!!!!!#h


----------



## spinnracer (8. Februar 2004)

@ Schutty steht ein Ort schon fest?


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

ich meinte wer von den leuten beim norge treffen in berlin ist. am 14.02.04. für pfingsten stehen zwei gewässer zur auswahl. das richtet sich aber ob eventuell nicht noch irgendwelche auflagen kommen. soll ja alles seine richtigkeit haben. deshalb frage ich sso kann man mit den teilnehmern im vorfeld schon sprechen (persönlich) weißt doch wie das ist! schon alleine wenn ein großer grill aufgestellt wird, möchte ich vom forstamt eine genemigung haben um soetwas kümmere ich mich jetzt es muss ja nicht sein das so eine veranstaltung mit einer anzeige endet. vieleicht finden sich noch ein paar leute die mich ein bischen unterstützen. es geht ja auch um die kulinarische versorgung!!!!


----------



## Jani Brandl (8. Februar 2004)

Noch ne Frage :Wie heisse n deie Gewässer und wo Genau isn Des ?


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

ich sage mal die gewässer gebe ich bekannt wen alles in sack und tüten ist. soll ja ne überraschung werden. fack ist das dort fische bis 35pf vorhanden sind.


----------



## Jani Brandl (8. Februar 2004)

hÖRT SICH BJA GUT AN


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Februar 2004)

Zum Kulinarischen:

Ich und mein Spezi bringen erstmal ne Lohre VW-Currywurst und VW-Ketchup mit, die genießen Weltruf...
Also lasst euch überraschen, aber ihr werdet mich anflehen euch mit dem Zeug zu versorgen... versprochen ;-)

Ansonsten würd ich sagen machen wir selbstversorgung...


----------



## Jani Brandl (8. Februar 2004)

Das hört sich auch gut an...


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

mann ich glaube ich spinne die habe ich letztes jahr in golfsburg gegessen als mein kumpel sein auto geholt hat!!!!
so mal was anderes habe mal zwei bilder von den zur auswahl stehenden gewässern aufgetrieben. hier mal nummer eins


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

und nummer zwei!!!! der für mich favorit!!! wen es keinen erger gibt würde ich noch vier fischbilder aus selbigen reinsetzen um die sache mal richtig an zu heitzen---!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Februar 2004)

@Schutty

Deiner Reaktion entnehme ich, wir dürfen ruhig ein paar MEEEEHR mitbringen???:m #h 

Gewässer sehen beide nett aus. Is das beim Zweiten Strand im Hintergrund???

Wie groß sind den die Seen???


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

sind beide um die zehn ha somit für eine veranstaltung gut geeignet finde ich . ringsrum begehbar ja ist ein badestrand.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Februar 2004)

n paar mehr foddos wärn net schlecht, meinetwegen auch mit fischlein ;-)


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

*ansporn fürs AB-karpfenangler treffen*

so die fische stammen alle aus dem see auf dem zweitem bild!


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

hier der auch auf dem avatar zu sehen ist.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Februar 2004)

net schlecht, was hast denn an dem see so als durschnitt pro nacht???

wir sind schon froh bei 2 fischen.


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

heir auch welche von meinem kumpel daniel !


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

und heir noch einer! ich glaube zum einheitzen reicht es erstmal.


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

das durchschnitsgewicht liegt zwischen 16 und 23pf und geht bei spieglern bis 36pf bei schuppies bis 34pf, graser 38pf und marmor
64pf.


----------



## BadPoldi (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ihr könnt mich mal gerne mit auf die liste setzen, wenn ich da teilnehmen darf....

allerdings kann sein das ich ers am sa. also den 29. anreise....

@rob du kommst ja aus wien, wann und wie fährst du?

ich denke die seen liegen in mecklenburg oder schutty, denn ungefähr wollt ich schon wissen wo ich hinfahren muß. nicht das du mich nach hamburg sprengst oder so....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2004)

Hi BadPoldi
Natürlich darfst du teilnehmen!
Ich glaube die Gewässer liegen südlich von Berlin, irgendwo bei Luckenwalde also im Land Brandenburg!
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch.
Schutty, gibt die Anzahl an Teilnehmern nicht langsam ein Problem
für ein Treffen an einem See?
Wenn ja, sollten wir uns gemeinsam nach einem Flus umschauhen,
Oder,Spree,Havel.
Wenn du bedenken haben solltest,treffen wir uns und düsen mal ein wenig rum und suchen uns eine passende Stelle!

Gruss Knurri

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
The Duke vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Jani Brandl vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

hallo badpoldi!
klar kann ich dich mitnehmen,allerdings müsstest du dann am 27 bzw 28 mit uns mitkommen.ich hole den dorsch1 auch in bayern ab.möglicherweise fährt noch baitrunner bei mir mit ,ist aber noch nicht sicher.der fischerwahn fährt mit eigenem auto da er nachher weiter nach hamburg düst.
lg rob#h


----------



## Schutty (9. Februar 2004)

probleme sehe ich da nicht. bei der teilnehmerzahl will ich das treffen sowieso bei der unteren fischereibehörde anmelden. ich kenne zwei seh nette fischereiaufseher die mich unterstützen. außerdem ist es besser wenn mann ein schreiben in der hand hat.
angelstellen sind noch genug da. ich fahre morgen oder übermorgen nach herzberg und melde das treffen an. am 22 bin ich doch soweso wieder in berlin dann sehen wir uns ja. ich versuche bis sammstag schon was in die wege geleitet zu haben.
dann können wir schonmal drüber sprechen.


----------



## BadPoldi (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@knurrhahn, 1000% kann ich noch ned zusagen, aber ich versuch mein bestes.... brandenburg, berlin irgendwo ist vom weg her in ordnung...

@rob, nein ich meinte nicht mitfahren, sondern ich fahr schon selber, kein prob, evtl dacht ich wir fahren im konvoi oder so...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

ahhhh ok!naja dann lass uns telefonieren wenn es soweit ist!
ich schick dir dann meine nummer 
lg rob#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (10. Februar 2004)

Weil ich noch Relativ unerfahren,wollt ich wissen,ob ich beim Treffen mit jemanden von euch mitfischn könnte?Wäre nett!


----------



## BadPoldi (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@jani also wenn ich hoch fahre, kannst bei mir mitfischen, kein problem. aber ich denke das dich jeder mitfischen lässt. ist ja unser aller hobby und keine geheimisskrämerrei...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Schutty (10. Februar 2004)

naklaaar isss dach kein problem!!!!  aber denke drann ich bin der vor dem dich deine eltern immer gewarnt haben!!!!!      #v #h


----------



## Jani Brandl (10. Februar 2004)

Gut!


----------



## Jani Brandl (10. Februar 2004)

Hoffentlich erschiesst du mich ned :m


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

lach....gibt es für uns einen besseren bodyguard als den schutty!!
da brauchen wir uns um nichts sorgen und können in ruhe fischen.
ich muss schaun das ich relativ in seiner nähe sitzt...aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann haben sich da einige andere auch schon ganz besorgt gemeldet.
wir binden uns einfach alle mit einem roten faden am schutty fest.bei zug kommt hilfe:m


----------



## Schutty (10. Februar 2004)

komisch manche leute setzen sich immer drei stellen weiter wenn ich da sitze. sind besonders still und zucken zusammen wenn ich sie was frage!!!:q #h


----------



## Jani Brandl (10. Februar 2004)

Sollen wir im Zelt schlafen oder in ein Hotel oder so was gehen?


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

na natürlich sind wir rund um die uhr bei unseren angeln....:m
soweit ich weiss ist ein zelt gestattet,aber da sollen uns die jungs informieren#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Februar 2004)

Ich bring mein Hotel mit...

@Jani

solltest du irgend welche Gerätschaften, außer Bissanzeigern brauchen, sach bescheid...


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Februar 2004)

Hi Schutty!
Ich kann dir ja ein Stachelhalsband und eine Leine anlegen.
Wenn ich 4 bis 5 Tage am See war,setzt sich auch keiner mehr neben mich.Aber ich glaube das liegt dann an meinem Geruch.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## BadPoldi (10. Februar 2004)

hi,

lol ich will möglichste weit weg vom shutty, sonst reicht das bier ned......

BadPoldi


----------



## MatrixCarp (10. Februar 2004)

wann und wo findet das ganze denn statt?
wird auch gerne mitkommen.
schreibt mir malnen paar info`s


----------



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

muste mal ein paar seiten zurück blättern!!!! warte schon den halben tag auf einen anruf!!!!! eventuel kann ich euch dann gleich mit glück überschütten!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Februar 2004)

Na dann überschütte uns!:z :z :z


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

@Carpcatcher2001
Nen Kescher hab ich nicht.Aba da hat dann der BadPoldi ja einen falls i mid dem Fisch.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Februar 2004)

dachte eher so an ruten oder sowas, aber, gut ich habs auf jeden fall mit...


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

Nene,Ruten hab ich schon selber welche.Zwar nicht so der Hammer aber neu für diese Saison gekauft.Wird schon was herhalten das Zeug.


----------



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

Habe den Ort unseres Treffens rausgenommen!
Natürlich nach Absprache mit Schutty!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

Das hört sich ja super n!:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Februar 2004)

Angeln wie Gott in Frankreich, besonders das mit der Toilette hört sich gut an... Adé Klappsparten...

Wie schauts denn da mit Fischen aus???:g :g :g :g


----------



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

ich habe in5 tagen 21 stück gefangen. der größte 27pf. sind jedemänge fische drin.


----------



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

hier mal ein bild mit fisch von dem see!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Februar 2004)

Preis wär mal ganz nett, am besten tutti completti (Mit Wildschwein und Bier)


----------



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

ich denke mal das klären wir demnächst! ach so karten für das dav gewässer gibts dort auch! also fischereischein nicht vergessen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

ja das hört sich sehr gut an!!!!da haben wir wirklich alles was man braucht.
da komm ich eventuell schon einen tag früher))
bitte sei so nett und erkundige dich ob ich mit dem österreichischen fischerreischein bei euch eine  karte bekomme.denke aber sollte kein problem sein.das willdschwein muss auf alle fälle sein!!!!!!
wohnt knurri in der nähe?vielleicht hat er ja lust mit denen als abMod zu sprechen.ich würde natürlich auch,könnte aber nur telefonieren
vielen vielen dank für alles#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Schutty!
Gib bescheit und ich bin da!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (12. Februar 2004)

alles klar knurri! wir sehen uns ja am sonnabend!!!!! können wir ja noch ein bischen schnacken!!!


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. Februar 2004)

Wer von euch fährt erst am Freitag rauf?Wo kann ich evt. mitfahren?Am besten wer aus Bayern oder dem raum Salzburg,da könnte ich dann hinkommen.


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. Februar 2004)

Ach ja,weil ich ned Nachtfischn darf ,und vielleicht 1-2 Stunden schlafen will-vielleicht,und ich kein Zelt und keine Liege hab,wollt ich wissen ob mir da jemand Helfen könnt


----------



## Schutty (13. Februar 2004)

jani da findet sich auf jeden fall eine lösung!!!! ist ja noch ein paar monde hin bis zum treffen!!!


----------



## Tinsen (17. Februar 2004)

gute arbeit shutty  !!! 

klingt super.


----------



## Schutty (17. Februar 2004)

tinsen ich hoffe du kannst dich loseisen für das event!!!!!!


----------



## Tinsen (17. Februar 2004)

iich werde mein bestes geben.

aber einen tag+nacht bin ich auf jedenfall am start !


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Tino!
Mach kein Ärger,ein Tag und eine Nacht ich glaub ich spinne!
Die Ausrede für zu Hause bekommst du von mir.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (17. Februar 2004)




----------



## MatrixCarp (17. Februar 2004)

@ all fährt jemand von euch samstag nach paaren?????????
im raum brandenburg oder so könnte mich da jemand vielleicht bitte mitnehmen????


----------



## fischerwahn (17. Februar 2004)

ja  genau das wär interessant - ob wir mit den österreichischen behördlichen fischereiberechtigungen auch bei euch karten bekommen - hab eine für Kärnten, Wien und Niederösterreich  sollte doch reichen


----------



## Knobbes (17. Februar 2004)

An die Österreicher,
mit dem Deutschen fischereischein, bekommt man doch auch Karten in Österreich, dann müsste es ja umgekehrt genauso gehen.Oder?
gruss Knobbes


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2004)

keine panik jungs!!!
ist alles schon geklärt,dank schutty und knurri:m
wir können natürlich mit unseren österreichischen scheinen fischen!!
so wie die deutschen freunde bei uns und das ist gut so!#h


----------



## Schutty (18. Februar 2004)

schade !!! bin heute nachmittag bei meinem vorsitzenden vom verein!!!!!!!! ich erkundige mich gleich wegen den karten!!!!! 

knurri hab das mal versucht zu edditieren entweder bin ich zu blöd oder zu dick ich hoffe letzteres:g :q  aber geht nicht!!!!!! naja dun wirst es schon richten!#u


----------



## Baitrunner (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo liebe Leut :m 

Möchte mal eben meine Teilnahme an dem Treffen anmelden.
Meine Anwesenheitsdauer richtet sich nach Rob da wir gemeinsam rauffahren.
Also rechnet mit dem schlimmsten :q 


@Schutty
Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus für die Zeit und Arbeit die du für das Treffen investierst.


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

na da kommt freude auf:m
wir werden einen oder sogar auch 2 tage früher fahren...schau ma mal.dem schutty + knurri helfen und schon ein wenig vor fischen.da richt ich mich aber nach deinem arbeitgeber!#h


----------



## The_Duke (18. Februar 2004)

:c :c So...das wars!:e :e 

Hab grade erfahren, daß mein Kollege für 4 Wochen (mitte Mai - Mitte Juni) in die USA muss...was bedeutet, daß ich seine Schichten übernehmen muss...was wiederum bedeutet:
:c *Urlaubssperre über Pfingsten!* :c 
Knurri...mich kannste also von der Liste streichen...is echt zum :v


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh das ist aber ein shieeeet duke!!!
schaaaaade,vielleicht sehen wir uns dann nächstes jahr.
kopf hoch#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe nach Absprach mit Schutty den Ort unseres Treffens
rausgenommen,den bekommt jeder Teilnehmer wenn es soweit ist.
Wir sind der Meinung dass es besser ist, wenn es so läuft.
Planung und Organisation läuft weiter so wie bisher.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht warum.

Gruss Knurri!
Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitrunner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Jani Brandl vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04


__________________


----------



## MatrixCarp (18. Februar 2004)

@knurri
würd auch gerne mitkommen wo ist das nochmal


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Februar 2004)

@Knurri

dann macht doch am besten gleiche ne rundmail an alle (Ernsthaften)Teilnehmer, so komplett mit Kontonummer und Fixpreis (Mit Spanferkel und Co, wenn dann alles feststeht)
Dann gibts nachher kein Ärger mit Geldeinsammeln:g


----------



## spinnracer (18. Februar 2004)

Ich werde versetzt! Habe wenn überhaupt Sa, So und Mo frei. Es sind 550km bis zum Treffen. Kommt jemand aus der Nähe von Mannheim, Heidelberg oder Frankfurt am Main. Ich habe ein Auto und würde jemanden mitnehmen. Voraussetzung ist, dass es mit dem Urlaub klappt und wir Freitag gegen Mittag/Abend wegfahren. Oder könnte mich jemand unterwegs einladen?


----------



## Schutty (19. Februar 2004)

carpcatcher wir machen das so! wir setzen einen thermin fest anmeldeschluß und rechnen gleich aus welchen oboluss jeder zu zahlen hat! ich spreche das alles aber erst mit knurri und rob ab.


----------



## MatrixCarp (19. Februar 2004)

@all
ok sagt mir dann bitte auch bescheid 
was der spass kostet
komm dann auch mit wenn ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit bekomme


----------



## Schutty (20. Februar 2004)

kein problem mach ich!


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

So leute,das mit dem Zelt is geklärt.Hab mir so einen nubrolly mit überwurf gekauft


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Februar 2004)

Hab auch noch mal ne Frage:

Wie schauts mit den Zufahrtswegen zum See aus???

Mein Auto is nämlich überhaupt nicht geländegängig und ich hab keine Lust dann meinen Auspuf oder meine Frontschürze einzusammeln...:e 

Zum Hochschrauben bin ich zu Faul.....

Das ganze is kein Problem, wenn Vattern seinen Touran rausrückt, dann könnt ich zur Not auch noch wen mitnehmen... 

#h


----------



## MatrixCarp (23. Februar 2004)

@shutty 
vielen dank


----------



## Tinsen (24. Februar 2004)

@ carpcatcher:

wie bringen dich deine eltern diesmal nicht zum see ???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Februar 2004)

@Tinsen

Neee, jetzt bin ich ja schon groß und darf alleine Auto fahrn...:m  #6

Hatte damals ja eh erst n paar Wochen den Führerschein und das ich mich da mit irgendwelchen Fremden ausm Netz treffe war ihnen nicht wirklich geheuer. 

Mitlerweile haben meine Erzeuger aber beschlossen, das die Truppe vom letzten Treffen ein anständiger Umgang für ihren Sohnemann ist...:g :q  :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Die Anfahrwege sollen in Ordnung sein,sonst hätte ich auch ein Problem.
Ich fahre nächsten Monat mit Schutty und Hummer zum See und sehen uns die ganze Sache vor Ort an.
Ihr bekommt alle noch eine PM vom Ort und eine Wegbeschreibung von mir.
Und natürlich auch meine Telefonnummer. dann sollte nichts mehr anbrennen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Februar 2004)

@Knurri

aber dein Benz sah doch recht geländegängig aus...


----------



## Jani Brandl (25. Februar 2004)

Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe Gestern erfahren,dass ich genau da operiert werde!Schade!
Kann deshalb nicht hinkommen.vielleicht beim nächsten treffen.


----------



## STeVie (26. Februar 2004)

Hmm.... würde auch sehr gerne kommen, 
bin aber Blutiger Karpfenangeln-anfänger! #t  
Macht des was? ;+ 

Kommt jemand aus Hessen, könnte man ja eventuell zusammen fahren!?


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2004)

jani so ein shieeeeet!!!hoff es ist nichst ernstes.
na beim ösi-abtreffen bist dann wieder fit und dabei:m
stevie mach dir keine sorgen,wir helfen dir schon!!!!!!
finde eine mitfahrgelegenheit,der rest ergibt sich,mach dir da echt keine gedanken.wirst sehen du wirst deinen spass haben#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (27. Februar 2004)

Es ist nix Ernstes,aber beim Ösitreffen bin ich sicher wieder Fit!


----------



## Schutty (29. Februar 2004)

hallo leute ich habe mit knurri gesprochen und wir fahren zum see
so kann er sich ein bild machen wie es dort aussieht wir machen natürlich bilder die wir im board veröfentlichen so kann sich jeder ein bild machen vom gewässer!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Februar 2004)

Hi Schutty!
Am kommenden Freitag könnten wir es ja angehen!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pete (29. Februar 2004)

schutty...schiete, ich glaube, ich hatte schon geschrieben, dass ich zu pfingsten nie nicht dabei sein kann (seit jahren fester termin auf rügen (wegen der familie)...solltest du aber vorhaben, davor dort noch ein kurzes testfischen zu machen, melde dich bitte vorher, ich würde dich gerne begleiten wollen....mitglied im dav bbg. bin ich selbstverständlich...


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Februar 2004)

Hi Pete!
Das kannst du aber vergessen,uns noch die Fische wegfangen.
Wenn dann bin ich dabei ,so nun hast du es aber  .
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Allangler (29. Februar 2004)

Hi ich bin auch dabei. Ich bin DAV Mitglied. Ist das Karpfentreffen nun in Dobbrikow oder nicht? Sollte es dort sein, ich kenne dort den ehemaligen Fischereiaufseher. Der hat bestimmt ein paar tips für uns.
Außerdem er will sein Haus auf dem DAV Gelände verkaufen. Bei interesse könnte ich vermitteln.  Petri


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Februar 2004)

Das wär nochmal was... kriegen wir den Teich auch dazu??? ;-)


----------



## hsttinkatinka (29. Februar 2004)

hi, auch ich bin davmitglied und wäre auch gern dabei


----------



## Jani Brandl (1. März 2004)

Willkommen an Board hsttinkatinka!


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Hier erst einmal die aktuelle Liste!

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitrunner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling mit Kumpel vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka  vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
STeVie vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?
Spinnracer  ?

Ich hoffe dass ich euch alle habe!
Nach Absprache mit Schutty haben wir erst einmal entschieden ,dass wir keine Neuanmeldung mehr annehmen.
Wir wollen am Samstag zum See fahren und uns die Örtlichkeiten
ansehen.
Werden euch dann gleich einige Bilder zeigen!
@ Allangler das Treffen findet nicht in Dobbrikow statt.
Nur soviel es ist im Land Brandenburg, ihr bekommt alle eine PM von mir.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (2. März 2004)

hallo leute ich kenne den see gut. habe schon so manche woche dort verbracht, ich werde kein testangeln vorher durchführen da ich die ansesigen angler nicht verärgern will!!!


----------



## hsttinkatinka (2. März 2004)

hi leute, habe ich ja noch glück gehabt, freue mich, dass ich mit dran teilnehmen kann


----------



## STeVie (5. März 2004)

Ich muss leider absagen, bekomme keinen Urlaub! :c :c :c
Scheiss Urlaubssperre!  :e :e :e


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. März 2004)

HI STeVie
Ist ja schade!

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitrunner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling mit Kumpel vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?
Spinnracer ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Hier ein paar Bilder vom See!


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Nummer zwei


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Nummer drei


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Nummer vier


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Nummer fünf!
Dieses Bild zeigt euch das Ufer wo wir unsere Camps aufstellen wollen.
Dafür müssen wir mit dem Boot übersetzen, weil sich dahinter ein Betriebsgelände befindet.Boote dafür sind vorhanden.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Nummer sechs!
Uns wurde vor Ort berichtet , dass im letzten Jahr Karpfen und Krebse eingesetzt wurden.Gut Zander,Hecht und Zwergwels sind auch zu fangen, wobei die Zwergwelse eine stattliche 
Größe von 35-40 cm erreichen und selbst für Boilieangler zur Plage werden. Ein Trost sie bevorzugen kleine Selbstgedrehte!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## spinnracer (6. März 2004)

Sehr schön.:z :z :z :z :z :l :l :l :l


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. März 2004)

Platz ohne Ende und sogar "Grosse Waldtiere"...;-)


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2004)

Danke Knurri.
Das sieht doch schonmal gut aus.#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Das Schwein haben wir auch schon bestellt!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Allangler (6. März 2004)

Hi Knurri ist ja vom Feinsten mit dem übersetzen. 

Da haben wir unsere Ruhe vor dummen Fragen. 

( Na beißen die Fische )  #6 #u #g


----------



## STeVie (6. März 2004)

So ein Mist, jetzt ärgert es mich noch mehr das ich ned kommen kann!  :e :e :e 
ich sollte urlaub auf gelben schein machen... :q :q :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. März 2004)

äääähm, wie schauts mit den autos aus, stehen die da "sicher"?


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Hey Jungs :m 

Tolle Bilder kanns kaum noch erwarten .......

Wollt noch fragen ob die Umkosten Vorort geregelt werden oder ob wir vielleicht per Vorkassa was überweisen sollen ??

Nicht das jemand auf seinen Ausgaben sitzen bleibt, das bestellte Schwein zB .....

Die Sicherheit der Autos is mir egal, ich komm ja mit Robs Karre hrhr


#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2004)

@ Baitrunner 

Da sind wir schon zwei die sich keine Sorgen machen brauchen.:q 
Hoffe nur das rob seine Rolle Draht dat auch schafft.:q :q


----------



## hsttinkatinka (7. März 2004)

gefällt mir auch wahnsinnig gut


----------



## rob (7. März 2004)

super platzerl!!!
werde ja auch mein boot mit bringen:m benziner erlaubt?...naja wenn ned rudern wir halt.
ich weiss jetzt schon wer schwimmt...gell micha und baitrunner
aber um mein auto muss ich mir auch keine sorgen machen...so wie die karre stinkt und dreckig ist,greift die kein verbrecher freiwillig an und die teuren sachen hab ich eh bei mir:m


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Um die Autos brauchen wir uns denke ich keine Sorgen machen.
Die stehen da sicher,natürlich kann keiner eine 100% Garantie geben.
Vorkasse machen wir keine,Angelkarten bitte bei mir per PM bestellen,bitte Ankunft und Abreise mit angeben.
Motorboote sind nicht erlaubt.
Sollte mir dann Geld fehlen, komme ich euch besuchen :q 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## BadPoldi (8. März 2004)

Hi,

boote können vor ort gemietet werden oder wie versteh ich das?

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (8. März 2004)

Hi,

@tinsen hast dich im forum vertan oder so ???

oder check ich den zusammenhang ned=??

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. März 2004)

Hi  BadPoldi 
Die Boote, die wir für das Übersetzen brauchen kosten uns nichts!
Eins bekommen wir vor Ort und Schutty bringt ein Schlauchboot mit!
Und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe will Rob auch ein Boot mitbringen.
Und ich glaube Hummer hat sein Bananaboot auch dabei!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Allangler (9. März 2004)

Hi Männer!
Da ich noch nicht oft mit Boilies geangelt habe, habe ich eine Frage. Welche Sorte, welche Größe, welche Menge brauche ich?
Viele Karpfenangler die ich getroffen habe, schwören auf selbst hergestellte und der Erfolg gab ihnen recht. Jedes mal sagte man mir, ich hätte die falsche Sorte dabei. Kann ja nicht mit 20 Sorten ans Wasser gehen. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Freeks ein paar übrig, die ich käuflich erwerben könnte.

Freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf Pfigsten,wird bestimmt prima.

Dann rollt mal kräftig!!!!

Grüße und viel Petri von  Allangler


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
An Stelle von STevie ist Pilkman dabei!
@Allangler besorge dir 15kg Boilies von NB (Norbert Bleisteiner). Der bietet die gerade für 34 Eoros an,  Scopex oder Erdbeere und einige schwimmende und gut ist es. Ich habe immer beide Sorten dabei.

Hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste!

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitrunner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling mit Kumpel vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pilkman vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?
Spinnracer ?


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2004)

Hi Knurri,

danke, dass Du mich als Ersatzmann noch auf die Liste setzen konntest! #6

@ Allangler

Knurri hat recht, um das Flavour wird immer viel zu viel Gewese gemacht. Ist zwar möglich, dass die Karpfen mal launisch sind, aber dass es dann am Flavour liegt, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich glaub eher, dass die Jungs, die Du da bisher immer getroffen hast, Dir einen Bären aufbinden wollten. 

Wichtiger ist das, was im Boilie drin ist. Sprich ob´s ein Boilie ist, der eher auf Milchpulver basiert oder auf Fischmehl. Oder auf Sämereien etc. Da gehen die Vorlieben der Karpfen saisonal und gewässerbedingt manchmal auseinander. Merkt man aber meist erst, wenn die ersten Fische gefangen wurden.

Wegens den Größen: Üblich sind so 18-22mm. Kleiner geht auch, größer ebenfalls. Aber am gebräuchlichsten sind die um die 20mm.

Wegen der Menge: Da wir dort vier Tage angeln wollen, würde ich pro Tag inklusive den Ködern zum Anfüttern MAXIMAL 3-4 Kilo als ausreichend ansehen. Immerhin sitzen ja links und rechts von Dir auch noch andere, die um ihre Hakenköder jeweils auch noch anfüttern. Und wir wollen die ja nicht mästen , satt füttern und zum platzen bringen. Aber wenn Du ne größere Menge kaufst, kannste die ja nochmal für ´nen anderen Ansitz nehmen.

Du mußt auch gar keine Boilies kaufen. Rob z.B. wird bestimmt wieder mit seiner Frolictüte unter dem Arm ankommen...   :q ... und gequollener Hartmais als Kette am Haar gefischt, ist bei verhältnismäßig geringem Weissfischbestand manchmal auch der Bringer. Oder, oder, oder...  - empfehlenswert sind Boilies aber auf jeden Fall. Und 15kg für 34 Euro wie von Knurrhahn empfohlen sind ja wohl ein Toppreis!


----------



## Allangler (10. März 2004)

Hi Pilkman
Danke für den Tip.Damit kann ich leben . Werde mir jetzt selbst was zusammenstellen.

Petri   Allangler


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2004)

Hallo Allangler,

ooops, hab mich da ganz doll verschrieben! Ich meinte natürlich nicht 4 Kilo PRO Tag, sondern da wir 4 Tage angeln wollen 4 Kilo Boilies insgesamt für die ganzen Tage!!! #t 

So ist zumindest meine ungefähre Kalkulation. Denke aber, dass ich selbst die nicht verbrauchen werde. Aber man weiss ja nie...   :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2004)

Naja ich denke mal 100g pro Rute reichen bei 20 man dicke hin, zumal ich noch pelets und partikel füttere...


----------



## Allangler (10. März 2004)

Danke  Pilkman  #4 

habe es auch so verstanden.  #h 

Allangler


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Nehmt nicht zu kleine Boilies, es gibt dort jede Menge Krebse und Zwergwelse, also mindestens 20-22 sonst habt ihr Stress.
@ Allangler ich habe die Werbung von NB weggeschmissen, aber
vielleicht kann uns einer von den Leuten hier eine Telefonnummer oder Internetadresse geben!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2004)

@ Carpcatcher

Ich wollte eigentlich bei jedem neuen Beködern nur einen Stringer von 6-8 Boilies mitraushauen. Mit groß anfüttern is ja anscheinend nicht, zumal wir nur wenig Boote zur Verfügung haben. Wie willst Du denn die Partikel anfüttern? Futterballen und Groundbaiter oder wie sonst?

@ Knurrhahn

Danke für den Tipp! Das wußte ich gar nicht. Hab den Thread eben erst genau gelesen... ja, ja... #t :q 

@ Allangler

Norbert Bleisteiner Angelsport 
Emil-Kemmer-Straße 12
96103 Hallstadt
Tel. 0951/63780
http://www.nbangelsport.de


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2004)

Wohl, wie immer Hartmais und Hanf, Boot brauch ich nicht, wenn wir in Wurfweite fischen fütter ich mit der Rakete.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. März 2004)

Falls ich es überlesen haben sollte:

Wieviele Ruten sind erlaubt??
Wie schauts mit Zelten mit eingeklippstem Boden aus???


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2004)

Moin Carpcatcher,

stimmt, das mit der Futterrakete wäre auch auch noch ne Alternative. Muss ich mir bei Dir dann mal anschauen, nenn so´n Teil nicht mein eigen. Das sind die verwöhnten Typen mit ihren Booten... #t :q

PS: Oder ich nehm PVA-Beutel - sollte auch gehen...


----------



## Carphunter 76 (11. März 2004)

:z 
Würde mich freuen, auch mitzukommen.
Hätte gerne eine Wegbeschreibung. Habe dieses Jahr massig Zeit und werde mich ganz den Karpfen widmen.
 
Wenn dies jemand aus dem Kreis Landau i. d. Pfalz, Germersheim, Karlsruhe liest, und noch jemanden mitnehmen will, am Rhein auf Karpfen anzusitzen, der kann sich unter der Nummer 0171/9404761 bei mir melden ( auch alle, die an Pfingsten dabei sind, oder auch von weiter weg sind und auf Karpfen scharf sind, und noch jemanden mit an ein Gewässer nehmen)

Tight Lines, euer Tilman


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. März 2004)

Das mit der Rakete is easy, ich hab einen von meine Kormoran Prügeln mit 3lbs aufgehoben mir die gute alte Biomaster rangehängt, billige geflochtene Rauf und die Rakete von Pelzer < 10€ gekauft... schaffst bestimmt 70 bis 80m.


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2004)

Klingt gut, Carpcatcher! Wieviel Partikel wirfst Du auf einmal ungefähr aus mit der Rocket? Muss ich mir unbedingt mal anschauen. Wie gesagt, bisher haben wir das Glück gehabt, an allen Gewässern mit dem Boot antanzen zu dürfen. Da stellen sich solche Fragen nicht...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. März 2004)

Es passen so ca. 100g Partikel rein vielleicht was weniger, is schon n ordentliches gewicht was dan an der Rute hängt.
Knurri hatte auch son Teil, aber das Teure vom Fuchs...


----------



## Tinsen (11. März 2004)

*Hanf füttern*



> _Original geschrieben von Carpcatcher2001 _
> *Wohl, wie immer Hartmais und Hanf, Boot brauch ich nicht, wenn wir in Wurfweite fischen fütter ich mit der Rakete. *



ey junx,

hanf wird nicht verfüttert, hanf wird GERAUCHT !!! :q :g


----------



## rob (11. März 2004)

genau tinsen:m
ich freu mich pilkman das du dabei bist!!wird ein super wochenende,da werden wir den karpfen zeigen wo der bartel den most holt))
ja natürlich werd ich mit einer palette frolic kommen:m
wenn es viele krebse gibt werd ich ja sehen ob es sinn macht frolic zu verwenden.
nehm ichhalt noch kugeln mit....aber zum füttern sind frisch zerdrückte frolics spitze!!
mein boot stell ich gerne für jeden der es irgendwie braucht zu verfügung...is doch klar...3,90 laaang und 1,80 breit mit holzboden.
servas#h


----------



## BadPoldi (11. März 2004)

hi,

oh rob das hört sich gut an.....

dann sag ich schon mal danke....  

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carphunter 76 (11. März 2004)

Hy Leute,

Ich will auch mit an den See, egal welchen.
Habe auch vorher schon Zeit, wenn man auch früher kommen darf, kann.
Wie läuft das mit den Erlaubnisscheinen genau ab ?
Wer aus der Pfalz hat Lust, auch hier in der Pfalz mit mir ein paar Ansitze zu starten ?

Meine Handynummer für Interessenten und Organisateure:
0171/9404761
Sms, bitte

Servus, Tilman#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. März 2004)

Hi Carpcatcher2001
Da es ein DAV-Gewässer ist sind 2 Angeln und Zelt ohne Boden erlaubt!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (11. März 2004)

@ralf,

wie war das. ich habe dav für berlin und brandenburg. sind wir noch in brandenburg ???


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. März 2004)

Hi Tino!
Ja es ist noch Land Brandenburg!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (11. März 2004)

schön.

wer besorgte den hanf ???  #h


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2004)

@ Rob

Yupp, freu mich auch, dass ich endlich zusagen konnte und das auch noch zusammen paßte mit der Absage von Stevie. Tut mir zwar leid für ihn, aber für mich war´s natürlich gut! Sorry Stevie, is net bös gemeint... #h 

Denn eigentlich ist das Limit an Teilnehmern ja erreicht, damit das Gewässer noch vernünftig befischt werden kann. Tja, Schwein gehabt... :q 

Wegen Deinem Boot: Da würd ich mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich mit meinen Montagen da auchmal Passagier spielen darf. Meinetwegen auch mit Dir an den Rudern, Rob...  ... oder mit Tinsen. Der schreit hier schon immer so laut nach irgendwelchen "Futtermitteln"...   :q Ich bin es eher gewöhnt, meine Montagen zielgenau abzulegen. Möglichst nach einer Echolotrecherche...

@ Knurri

Bin auch Mitglied im DAV. Aber halt in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Wie läuft das da? Muss ich Karten kaufen? Da gibts doch irgendwie so´n Partnerabkommen zwischen den Ländern Brandenburg und MeckPomm, oder irre ich da?


----------



## STeVie (11. März 2004)

@ Pilkman
Tja, thats Life!


----------



## rob (11. März 2004)

jau kein problem pilkman!!!
wennst mich dann auch mal rausruderst werd ich das für dich auch tun...oder tinsen rudert alle?
echoltot hab ich natürlich an board! lowrance x91 da geht was)))


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2004)

@ Stevie

Wie gesagt, dass war absolut nicht bös gemeint, aber Du hast mir sozusagen durch Deine Absage den Weg ins Team geebnet... :m - eigentlich müßte ich mich ja bei Dir bedanken, hmm?! #h 

@ Rob

Wow, X 91 - und ich wollt schon fragen, ob Dein Echo ne Grayline hat... Schande über mich, alter Junge! #t Mit dem Rudern ist das kein Problem, mach ich gern für Dich! Hauptsache wir haben den Tag nicht tierischen Sturm, dann wirds echt unangenehm. Wollen ja keinen Härtetest für unsere neuen Hurricanes, hmm?!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. März 2004)

Jaja in Österreich hat die Seefahrt n lange Tradition...:q :q :q :q 

PS: Gut, besser, Gösser


----------



## Allangler (11. März 2004)

Hi   Pilkman  #h

Es kostet 10 € . Extra Jahreskarte.    #4 

Hier ist die Seite vom DAV
Für euch müßten die gleichen Bestimmungen zählen. Oder?

www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de

Gruß  Allangler  #h


----------



## Pilkman (11. März 2004)

Hab mich grad auf der von Allangler gelinkten Seite umgesehen. Dabei ist mir folgender Passus aufgefallen:

"6.3. Benutzung von Wetterschutzvorrichtungen

Die Benutzung eines Anglerzeltes, Schirmzeltes oder einer anderen Vorrichtung, die dem Schutz vor Witterungsunbilden, aber nicht vorwiegend                                                    dem Zwecke der Übernachtung dient (Wetterschutzvorrichtung), ist dem Angler grundsätzlich erlaubt, 

- sofern diese Raum für nicht mehr als 2 Personen bietet,

- über keinen wasserundurchlässigen Boden (Zeltboden) verfügt,

- gedeckte Farben aufweist und in der Landschaft nicht störend wirkt.

Wetterschutzvorrichtungen dürfen in der Nacht, zum Schutz vor Witterungsunbilden auch am Tage, benutzt werden, aber insgesamt nicht länger als 12 Stunden ununterbrochen an ein und derselben Stelle stehen. An naturnahen, unverbauten Bach- und Flussabschnitten, Kleingewässern, auf Feucht- und Nasswiesen, in Quellbereichen, Mooren und Sümpfen sowie in Bruch-, Moor- und Auwäldern ist die Benutzung von Wetterschutzvorrichtungen nicht gestattet."

Dat mit den 12 Stunden is ja wohl nicht so gaaaaanz ernst zu nehmen, wie ich hoffe...


----------



## Tinsen (12. März 2004)

ey pilkermann !,

mach dir nicht so einen kopp ! wir haben shutty und knurri dabei. wenn da einer was von zeltvorschriften labert, dann gibt es "volksarmee" ......   

ps: "volksarmee" erklären wir dir dann im mai.


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

Öh Tinsomane!  #h 

Ich vertrau auch einfach mal auf das evtl. nötige Verhandlungsgeschick unserer anwesenden Gesellen. 

Aber eigentlich bin ich eher der Typ, der bei einem Bierchen und einem ruhigen Gespräch zu klären versucht. Und wenn wir uns so verhalten, dass wir keine groben Angriffpunkte für Kritik geben, sollte uns auch niemand ans Bein pischern und Paragraphen haarklein auslegen wollen.

Und trotzdem wird der Spaß dabei nich´ zu kurz kommen - bin da ganz arg zuversichtlich...  :q


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

hi, 

macht mal keinen streß, so wie ich das seh zelt ohne boden, oder schirm mit überwurf und jeden tag ein bivvy peg woanders gesteckt....

)))

gruß


BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BadPoldi _
> * ... und jeden tag ein bivvy peg woanders gesteckt ...*



Yupp, dat sollte reichen, um den Paragraphenreitern Genüge zu tun....   :q ... ich werd dann mal auch den Boden aus meinem Zelt rausnehmen. Und das, wo ich den gerade so "mühevoll" eingeklickt hab... :q


----------



## rob (12. März 2004)

shieet das mit dem boden....hab ja das hurrican somit eigentlich kein problem...aber ich hab ja sooo angst vor spinnen...ob ich da schlafen kann is fraglich:c:m


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

Hi rob,

wenn du mir dein boot leihst, steh ich auch nachts auf und entferne dir die 8-beinigen krabbeltierchen....

wenn nicht dann sammle ich ein paar und geb ihnen in deinem zelt unterschlupf.. ;-))))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (12. März 2004)

klar leih ich dir mein boot wenn du meinen platz spinnenfrei hältst:m
nein im ernst ich werd mich in ein moskitonetzt einrollen...da bleib i dann sicher hängen bei einem run..wie die fliege im netz:c)))


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *...aber ich hab ja sooo angst vor spinnen...ob ich da schlafen kann is fraglich:c:m *



DAS ist alles eine Frage der biologischen Kriegsführung! Ich sag nur serbische Bohnensuppe und Erbsenpüree...   :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. März 2004)

> DAS ist alles eine Frage der biologischen Kriegsführung! Ich sag nur serbische Bohnensuppe und Erbsenpüree...



Denk dran es ist dann fast Sommer, es könnte verdammt warm im Schlafsack werden...:q :q :q :q


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

Mein Schlafsack ist verdammt atmungaktiv... und wenn ich sage verdammt atmungsaktiv, dann meine ich das auch so...   :q 

... wahrscheinlich sollte man dann in Verbindung mit offenem Feuer ein wenig Vorsicht walten lassen ... Teelichter und Methangase in einem Zelt sorgen dann wohl eher für eine ungewollt heftige und gründliche Lösung des Ungezieferproblems...   :q


----------



## Jani Brandl (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pilkman _
> *Teelichter und Methangase in einem Zelt sorgen dann wohl eher für eine ungewollt heftige und gründliche Lösung des Ungezieferproblems...  *


----------



## BadPoldi (13. März 2004)

Hi,

sind eigentlich leuchtbojen erlaubt? oder sollte man die besser zuhause lassen ???

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Allangler (13. März 2004)

Aber Poldi!!! 

LEUCHTBOJEN????? 

#r Wolltest du Wannsee in Flammen, feiern oder angeln???? #: 

Ich habe noch Leuchtraketen von Sylvester,dann bringe ich die 
auch mit. #c #c #c&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;

&nbsp;#g&nbsp; &nbsp;#g &nbsp;#g&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; ( war nur ein Spaß ) 

Allangler


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. März 2004)

Geile Sache das, Ich will auch welche...


----------



## Allangler (13. März 2004)

Hi Catcher 

meintest du die Bojen, oder die Raketen????


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. März 2004)

BEIDES:q :q :q :q 
Ne, raketen hab ich selber noch, aber solche Bojen wärn nich schlecht.


----------



## Allangler (13. März 2004)

Luftbalon mit Knicklich , haben doch den gleichen Effekt, oder???


----------



## BadPoldi (14. März 2004)

Hi,

@aalangler keine ahnung ob die noch hell genug sind, aber ich denk die saufen nach 2 tagen ab, außerdem leuchtet so ein lichtlie nur 12 stunden ))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2004)

Hi Carphunter 76
Habe gerade gelesen, dass du auch gerne mit bei unserem Treffen dabei sein würdest.
Da gibt es ein kleines Problem und zwar sind die Plätze am See nur begrenzt und deswegen haben wir vor 3 Wochen beschlossen keine Neuanmeldungen mehr anzunehmen.
Aber wenn du dir die Liste der Anmeldungen ansiehst wirst du feststellen, dass da noch einige Leute mit Fragezeichen dabei sind.
Schreibe denen doch mal eine PM ob da noch Interesse besteht.
Wenn da einer abspringt würden wir uns freuen wenn du dabei 
bist.
Gruss Knurri!

Hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste!

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitrunner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling mit Kumpel vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pilkman vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?
Spinnracer ?


__________________


----------



## Schutty (14. März 2004)

wer von euch nimmt ein boot mit? also ich nehme zwei mit ein bombard und ein armeeschlauchboot!


----------



## Schutty (14. März 2004)

rob du wolltest doch früher erscheinen? wenn ja sag mir bescheid!


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

hey schutty!!
grosses boot mit allem pi pa po hab ich auch dabei:m
komme sicher einen tag früher...am besten 2,das hängt von meinen mitfahrern,micha und baitrunner ab.
werd mich mal schlau machen,schreib dir dann#h#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. März 2004)

Ich könnte auch schon Donnerstag gegen Abend eintrudeln, wenn dann schon wer vor ort ist.


----------



## Allangler (22. März 2004)

Hi Schutti 
__________________________________________________ 

rob du wolltest doch früher erscheinen? wenn ja sag mir bescheid! __________________________________________________ 


Werden die Plätze verlost?Oder nach dem Motto, 
rechtzeitiges Erscheinen sichert die besten Plätze.&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;

Dann sollte man doch einen Tag früher erscheinen. 

Petri und Grüße Allangler.


----------



## Carpy21 (22. März 2004)

Hi carpboardies,

ich bin diesen Beitrag schon ein paar mal durch gegangen habe aber nirgens ein Datum oder ein Gewässer gefunden, Bin ich zu blind oder werden diese DAten nur an die Teilnehmer veröffentlicht? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Information darüber geben könnte.

Würde schon ganz gerne mal vorbei schauen, nur so zum quatschen. Da die Teilnehmerliste ja bereits voll ist und es bei mir dieses Jahr zeitlich sehr schlecht aussieht hab ich leider keine Möglichkeit mitzuangeln. Schade eigentlich sehr schade.

gruß carpy21


----------



## Tinsen (22. März 2004)

datum steht ganz am anfang vom post und immer so zwischendurch, wenn knurrhahn die teilnehmer listet. da steht auch immer ein datum da hinter.

ort wurde nur den teilnehmern benannt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. März 2004)

HI Carpy21
Was hällst du von dem Datum auf der Teilnehmerliste!
Gewässer ist im Land-Brandenburg.
Die Teilnehmer wissen schon bescheid.
Wir wollten den Ort nicht öffentlich bekannt geben!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpy21 (22. März 2004)

OK, das Datum habe ich gefunden. 
(Man muss ich blind gewesen sein.)

Dachte ich mir schon, dass der Ort nur den Teilnehmern bekannt gemacht wurde, sonst ist ja Himmel und Menschen unterwegs und dann kann man ja nicht die Ruhe genießen.

Bin schon sehr auf die Berichte gespannt.

gruß carpy21


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Leute!
Hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste!

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitrunner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bitterling mit Kumpel vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pilkman vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carphunter76 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
carpy21  vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?
Spinnracer ?

Da Bitterling und sein Kumpel nur einen Tag dabei sind ,habe ich carpy21 und
Carphunter76 mit in dei Liste aufgenommen.


Gruss Knurri


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

na und schon bist dabei carpy21:m
ich freu mich#h


----------



## Carpy21 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

das hört sich super an. werd dann gleich mal Urlaub beantragen. #v 

freu mich schon drauf.

Wie und wann kann ich den was über den konkreten ort erfahren?

gruß carpy21


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hey carpy21#h
du wirst sicher in kürze eine pm vom knurri bekommen bezüglich ort und infos.
wird sicher eine super sache,bin schon gespannt wer was fängt.
boot mit echolot ist für alle verfügbar.
ob ich in der nacht auch einen grossen wels verhaften werde)))


----------



## Carpy21 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Alles klar, die pm hab ich gerade bekommen.

freu mich schon riesig und bin genauso gespannt, was dann so abgeht.

gruß capy21


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

die post wird abgehn...die post!!!>)))):m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@Rob

Echo und Boot sind mir egal...  
Hauptsache ich krieg mein kaltes Gösser... #g  #g  :q  #v  #6 

Muss auch noch Urlaub beantragen, aber is ja moch (zu) lange hin... #6


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

eh kloar)))


----------



## Tinsen (24. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ich werde leider nicht das ganze we können. ich werde eine nacht und einen tag bleiben. leider.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Und die Nummer drei nun auch noch.
Die Reihen lichten sich!


----------



## KaulBarschKing (29. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi alle zusammen. Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mich auf die warteliste setzen könntet 
Hab den thread eben erst gesehen (naja, bin ja erst seid märz registriert).
Hab ziemlich wenig Karpfenerfahrung aber bei euch wäre ich ja an der richtigen adresse !! Außerdem hab ich ab Mitte Mai bis HerbstEnde "urlaub". Und so weit hab ichs ja nich.

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## Allangler (30. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi  Kauli     

Willkommen on Board   #h



Am besten eine pm  #4  an Schutti oder Knurhahn

schicken.

Petri   Allangler


----------



## Bitterling (30. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hallo Schutty,Kann aus Zeitgründen nicht am AB-Treffen teilnehmen.Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.
Gruß Bitterling


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Leute!
Hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste!

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitruner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pilkman vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carphunter76 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
carpy21 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
KaulBarschKing vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?
Spinnracer ?

Hi KaulBarschKing wie du siehst habe dich schon in unsere Liste aufgenommen
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (31. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hallo leute bin auch mal wieder da habe mir heute ein GPS gekauft.


----------



## KaulBarschKing (31. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Supa sache, hab schon gedacht ich könnte das abhaken  .
Also ich bin schon total heiß und überlege grad was ich da alles mitnehmen sollte..
Was nehmtn ihr so (ausser den angeln und ködern) mit ?

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## Carphunter 76 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hy Leute.

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall einen Schirm und genug zu Essen mit.
Ansonsten evtl. noch Wechselklamotten, falls man mal ins Wasser muss ( zum Photografieren ;-) )
Tja, vielleicht noch ein Radio (mit Kopfhörern).
Aber ich denke, das wars.
Alles gute.
Bis Pfingsten.
 #:


----------



## Carphunter 76 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hy Kollegen Hunter.

Wir sollten jeder daran denken, dass wir nicht so viel füttern dürfen.
So eine Hand voll Futter pro Rute sollte reichen.
Sonst sind die Carps am dritten Platz schon satt.
Aber das wisst ihr ja selber...
 #:


----------



## BadPoldi (1. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi carphunter,

kennst du das gewässer? oder wieso kommt die aussage von 1ner handvoll pro rute?

ach ja, was ich mitnehm... kocher wasser cappo alles halt für nen 4 tages tripp  :q  :q  :q 


gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carphunter 76 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi
@ Bad Poldi.
Nee, kenne das Gewässer nicht, aber ich denke mir mal so im Stillen, dass das besser ist, bei der Menge Anglern nicht gleich ne Wagenladung Futter abzukippen wird wohl besser sein.
Es sei denn, wir angeln in einer Karpfenzucht.
 #h 
Oder was meinst du dazu ?


----------



## BadPoldi (1. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Carphunter,

ich würd sagen das ist stark gewässerabhänging, wenns ein rießiger stausee z.b. ist dann bin ich der meinung kannst schon richtig füttern. wenn es eher ein weiher ist dann natürlich nicht. aber da boot erlaubt ist usw. denk ich mal wird es ein größeres gewässer sein...

was nicht heißen soll das ich nun eimerweise futter reinschütte, sondern schon mir meine gedanken mache wo, wieviel usw...

oft ist auch weniger mehr... man wird sehen denk ich...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ja, nen Radio nehm ich wohl auch mit.

Das mit dem Füttern mach ich vom Gewässer und dem Beißverhalten der Karpfen abhängig.

PS: Mein Freund Jack kommt natürlich auch mit... :q  #g


----------



## spinnracer (12. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen.  :c


----------



## rob (12. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ohhhh das is aber schade:c
vielleicht klappts nächstes jahr#h


----------



## Pete (29. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

jungs, es ist so stimm um euch hier im thread geworden...hab von shutty schon ewig nix mehr gelesen...ich würde gerne noch als dokumentarfilmer von freitag bis samstag zu euch stoßen, um ein paar schöne runs und drills auf dv zu bannen...bin nun pfingsten doch nicht wie erst geplant auf rügen, da uns töchting am sonntag buzeltach mit ihren weibsen feiern will...also, ist es noch möglich, für eine nacht und einen tag zu euch zu stoßen? könnte schlauchboot mitbringen (evtl. e-motor oder benziner...)


----------



## rob (30. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

super pete!!!
feine sache..ich komm ja auch mit gescheitem boot.wenn du dir die mühe ersparen willst deines mitzunehmen nimm doch meines zum filmen.hoff du vergisst nicht auf dein angelzeugs:m
stimmt der schutty geht mir auch schon ab.lange nichts mehr gehört.wahrscheinlich hat er stress bei der schulung und oder verbringt den rest der zeit im ansitz#: 
schuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttyyyyyyyyyy haaaaaaaaaaallooooooooooooooo#h#h


----------



## Schutty (30. April 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

soooo hab jetzt mal ein bischen zeit für euch!!!!!!

ich war ostern eine woche fischen war für mich nicht so berauschend!!!!
mein kumpel haubi dagegen hat schöne fische gefangen bis 28pf(schuppi)
so jungs ich habe ein wildschwein geordert, so um 28kg! das schwein wird sogar für uns am see gegrillt vom jäger selber kostenpunkt 50€ ich glaube da kann man gut mit leben oder?


----------



## Schutty (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

mich würde mal interressieren wer von euch nun etwas früher kommt?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Also ich hab den Feitag frei... würd dann hier gegen 9.00 losfahren...

Gibts eigentlich noch sowas wie ne Wegbeschreibung??? oder nen Treffpunkt???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Soll ich noch jemanden mitnehmen??? hab jetzt nen Touran, und da sollten 2 Mann nebst Tackle reinpassen #6 

Kleinerer Umweg sollt sich einrichten lassen.


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

also ich hab auch urlaub bekommen, treffe auch am freitag ein. bin leider nur noch bis zum 11.5. hier, dannach bin ich nur noch auf achse (die fische rufen ). über nen detailiertere wegbeschreibung sowie evtl. ne handynummer von jemanden vor ort würd ich mich schon freuen (natürlich per pn)....

freu mich schon den haufen kennenzulernen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Schutty,

lang nichts mehr gehört von Dir! Und dann gleich wieder mit so´nem Leckerli zurückgemeldet... klasse Sache, Du!!! #6 Ein 25 Kilo W-Schwein für´n Fuffi, da sollten ja einige von satt werden, hmm?!  

Ich werd auch versuchen, am Freitag den 28.05.2004 frei zu bekommen, damit ich morgens gleich losdüsen und so gegen Mittag am Ort des Geschehens eintreffen kann - spätestens. Wenn das nicht klappen sollte, kann ich natürlich erst mittags losfahren und wäre entsprechend später da.

@ BadPoldi

Alter Schwede, das nenn ich ausgiebig fischen! Willste jetzt voll durchziehen? 

PS:
Denkste noch an die CS-Mikrobox? Weisst doch, ich will das Teil unbedingt mal testen. Und wenn mir die Box gefällt, werden wir uns bestimmt auch über den Preis einig...  

@ Catcher´01

Wat? Touran? Bissu jetzt der Kleinwagengilde abtrünnig geworden oder haste nur Schiss gehabt, mit Deinen Spoilern die Anfahrtswege zu dekorieren?!   :q  :m 
Ne, ne, ich weiss schon, is Papa seiner, nä?! #6


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pilkman,

he ich denk an nix anderes als an die cs-box..... 

falls dich intressiert hier mein mai-fischkalender )

8/9 mai bin ich in kirchroth eingeladen, 
13/14/15/16 mai ist fish-in von der ccp
16/17/18/19/20/21/22/23 mai bin ich in italien am po
28/29/30/31 mai bin ich in in brandenburg (hier von dem board aus..)

danach werd ich wohl mal eine woche ned zum fischen gehen, aber dann kanns wieder fröhlich weitergehen....  
))

PS: aufm sofa fängt man keine fische... ;-)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Mama mia, soviel Zeit möcht ich auch mal zum Carpen haben! Aber meine Arbeit und meine Freundin wissen meine Aktivitäten schon im Rahmen zu halten...  #t 

Mit dem Sofa-Spruch haste aber leider recht: Die Zeit ist der beste Köder. Logischerweise nur die am Wasser... 

Ich wünsch Dir dann viel Erfolg - zumindest bei einem Event werden wir uns ja sehen...


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pilkman,

na ja ein bischen verrückt, aber sonst denk ich bin ich noch normal,,,,
obs erfolge gibt, kann ich dir nach den fischen jeweils sagen... ;-) aber ich denk das wird schon...

PS: ich schlepp mein frauchen einfach mit, solange sie zeit hat... (wenns gut geht vom urlaub her wird sie mich auch nach brandenburg begleiten) )

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@Pilke

Joa, Papa vertraut seinem Sohneman die Familienkutsche an...
Kannst dann ja gleich ne Probefahrt machen #6 
Ich werd ne gute Currywurst , sowie Wolfsburgs Droge Nummer 1: VW-Ketchup mitbringen... :m  :m 

Handynummer und Anfahrtsplan wär ich super dankbar für... #6 

Achja, was is mit Gastkarten??? Bin nicht im DAV... nur VDSF... #q


----------



## Pilkman (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Yo Catchä,

Probefahrt? Du meinst, wenn es mit den Karpfen nicht klappt, dann fahren wir halt ne Runde Auto oder was?  :q Wollen mal hoffen, dass wir gar nicht zum Gedanken an eine Probefahrt kommen, hmm?! 

Wo Du gerade das Thema mit den Gastkarten anschneidest: Ich bin ja wohl auch der absolute Volltrottel, nä?! Ich wußte zwar, dass ich Vereinsmitglied bin, aber unter welchem Dachverband?!? Dachte immer, dass wäre der DAV, aber Pustekuchen... bin auch VDSFler...   

Aber ich glaub, zwischen dem Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und dem von Brandenburg gibts doch irgendwie so´n Agreement, dass man für 10 Euronen die Brandenburger Gewässer mitbefischen darf, wenn man die Jahreslizenz des eigenen Verbandes hat, oder? 

Was Dir ja auch nicht so viel weiter helfen würde, aber michse schon....


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

ähmm, da gibts sicher tages oder wochenkarten. wer kümmert sich da drumm und wo kann man die kaufen? 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

HI Leute !
Ihr müßt mir nur eine PM schreiben, wer von euch eine Wochenkarte braucht!
Und ich werde sie mit zum See bringen!
Ich kann leider erst Freitag bei euch eintrudeln.
Aber wenn einer von euch früher kommt, dann gebe ich Schutty die Karten mit,
der will glaube ich die Schule für euch bummeln.Ein wirklich aufopferungsvoller Typ. #r 
Mit dem Geld machen wir am Wasser klar.
Ihr dürft nur nicht vergessen die Karten auszufüllen,sonst komme ich in Teufels Küche!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

also wenn es für dorsch1,baitrunner und fischwerwahn ok ist,würde ich gerne donnerstags schon kommen....so früh wie möglichwerd mich mal mit den jungs kurzschliessen#h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Na mit den Karten war schon KLasse, wo Klausi da das falsche Datum eingetragen hat... #r


----------



## Tinsen (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ich werde eventuell komplett absagen müssen.
ich muß die zusammenhängenden tage des wochenendes für den ausbau meines wochenendhauses nutzen.
eventuell nehm ich mir aber einen tag frei. mal sehen.
*kotz* schade.


----------



## Pilkman (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde eventuell komplett absagen müssen...



Öh Tinsen, wag es ja nicht! #t 

Ne, mal ehrlich, wäre wirklich schade!


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

HI Leute!
Wegen der Angelkarten,brauche keine Vorkasse und keinen Fischereischein,
machen wir alles am Wasser!
Ihr müsst mir nur schreiben wer eine Wochenkarte braucht.
Meine Telefonnummer bekommt ihr Alle 14 Tage vorm Treffen.
Wegbeschreibung wollt Schutty euch zukommen lassen.
Ich war auch erst einmal am Ort des Geschehens und kann euch auch nur das sagen was ihr bestimmt schon alle selber auf der Landkarte gesehen habt.
Aber alles wird gut,ich freue mich schon riesig!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Hummer (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



> ich werde eventuell komplett absagen müssen.



Vergiß es, Tino!  #d 

Sonst verlegen wir kurzerhand das Treffen an Dein Seegrundstück und benutzen Dein Wochenendhaus als Latrine :q

Petri
Hummer


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ahhhhaaa seeeeeeegrundstück?na da tut er mir gar nicht mehr so leid.da würd ich dann auch arbeiten ,weil fischen kann ich sowieso nebenbei:m:msack
cool nächtes treffen bei meinem mir nicht bekannten freund:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob

Na da werde ich doch mal sehen was sich machen lässt. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pilkman,



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaub, zwischen dem Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und dem von Brandenburg gibts doch irgendwie so´n Agreement, dass man für 10 Euronen die Brandenburger Gewässer mitbefischen darf, wenn man die Jahreslizenz des eigenen Verbandes hat, .........


Ja das Dingens gibt es.Einfach über deine OG bestellen. Noch besser , du kommst doch aus SN , dann kannste gleich beim LAV vorbeifahren.................

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ups...der 27.5. wäre dann ja mein 47igster Burzeltag.    #2


----------



## Pilkman (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pilkman,
> 
> Ja das Dingens gibt es.Einfach über deine OG bestellen. Noch besser , du kommst doch aus SN , dann kannste gleich beim LAV vorbeifahren....



Yupp, war gestern gleich mal beim Kreisanglerverband und hab mich informiert. Das Teil kann ich mir beizeiten für ´nen 10er abholen. Ich finde, dass das eine klasse Lösung ist. Zumal das Teil dann als Ergänzung der Jahreskarte gilt. Ist bestimmt sogar günstiger als die Wochenkarte...

@ Dorsch1

Oh, oh, das hätteste nicht sagen dürfen! 47. Geburtstag und das beim Karpfenanglertreffen - wenn das kein Timing ist!  :q


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

uiuiui micha:m na das wird ein geburtstag werdenhör dich mal um ob du schon am donnerstag kannst.komm dann am mi abend zum lecker meeresfischessen und in der früh gehts weiter:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups...der 27.5. wäre dann ja mein 47igster Burzeltag.    #2



Gibbet dan Freibier??? :m     :z


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



> Ich finde, dass das eine klasse Lösung ist. Zumal das Teil dann als Ergänzung der Jahreskarte gilt. Ist bestimmt sogar günstiger als die Wochenkarte...


Und deswegen hab ich die Karte auch. Zumal ich sowieso fast jedes WE in Brandenburg bin , ist das ne feine Sache!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob



> komm dann am mi abend zum lecker meeresfischessen und in der früh gehts weiter



Na mal schauen was sich machen lässt.Muß mal meinen Resturlaub in der Firma durchschecken.
Wenns klappt kannste Meeresfisch satt haben, bis Du platzt. :m 

@ Carpcatcher



> Gibbet dan Freibier???



Ja,ja...gleich wieder ausnutzen.  
Ich denke ich werd nen Selbstgebrannten für die ganz Harten mitbringen.  #2 :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,ja...gleich wieder ausnutzen.
> Ich denke ich werd nen Selbstgebrannten für die ganz Harten mitbringen.  #2 :m



Damit schockst du mich nicht...   Fahre seit nunmehr 20 Jahren nach Österreich und die Ösis machen aus ALLEM Schnaps, was nicht bei drei verschwunden ist... #d 

Hab selber noch ne Pulle mit son Teufelszeuch aus Tannenzapfen rumstehn, ich werd sie wohl mitbringen, dann könn wir fast schon das "Alpenabitur" machen... #r


----------



## KaulBarschKing (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi @ all. Bin auch schon total heiß auf unser Angeln und wollt ma wissen wie dat mit den "bedürfnissen" aussieht. Nehme an da is "Spatengang" angesagt ne..
Aso, wie war denn eigentlich der Preis für dat schweinchen und darf man dort grillen ?

mfg. Nico


----------



## Schutty (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

so ich denke mal einen routenplaner hat jeder von euch also würde es doch langen wen ich euch den nahmen und postleitzahl zukommen lasse. routenplaner unter www.web.de startseite!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ein Treffpunkt vor Ort (Parkplatz, oder sowas) wär ganz gut...


----------



## Schutty (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

schicke ich alles zu!!! so wer kommt jetzt früher als donnerstag? der möchte sich bei mir melden!!!!!!


----------



## Tinsen (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

komando zurück !
nach kurzer unterredung mit dem oberbefehlshaber, habe ich meine arbeitseinsätze ein wenig nach hinten gestellt. zumindes für dieses wochenende.

bin dann doch am start.


----------



## Carpy21 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi carpboardies,

muss leider absagen. 
Unser chef hat freitag ne strike Urlaubssperre für Mai bis ende Juni verhängt. als wenn das noch nicht schlimm genug wäre hat er auch noch Wochenendarbeit angekündigt. #q 

Das  :v mich so an!
Dabei hab ich mich schon so gefreut!

gruß carpy21


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi KaulBarschKing  
Der Preis fürs Schweinchen ist 50 Euros,gegrillt werden darf.
Deinen Bedürfnissen kannst du in einer am anderen Seeufer liegenden Kneipe nachkommen!

@Carpy21 das ist ja schade!
@Tinsen na bitte was 2 Stunden Schwitzkasten so alles bewirken!
@Carpcatcher2001wir treffen uns doch an einem Parkplatz, der liegt genau am See.Nun stell dich mal nicht so an,ihr bekommt alle noch meine und Schuttys Telefonnummer!
@Pete das ist ja Klasse, wenn du auch kommst, gut aussehende Motive sind ja genug da.

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitruner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pilkman vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pete vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
KaulBarschKing vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
MatrixCarp ?


Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

so ich habe soweit alles fertig und lasse euch die daten zukommen!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

tut mir leid, leute, aber es klappt bei mir doch nicht an pfingsten.
ich werde alle entstandenen kosten natürlich begleichen.
vielleicht klappt es ja noch dieses jahr, dass ich den einen, oder anderen noch privat treffe.
gruss an knurri, rob, und schutty


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ich habe nebenbei schon mal ´ne kleine Liste gemacht, was alles mit muss und dabei hab ich wie immer die Sorge, dass das alles gar nicht in meinen kleinen Fiesta reinpaßt.   Deswegen hab ich so einige Sachen mit einem Fragezeichen vermerkt, die evtl. als Gemeinschaftsgüter in ausreichender Anzahl eh vorhanden sein könnten.

Ganz oben steht da meine Abhakmatte. Ich hab die dicke fette Ultimate Bullet; wenn ich nicht mitnehmen bräuchte, wäre ich schon froh.

Deshalb meine Frage: Wieviele Abhakmatten sind beim Treffen vor Ort und könnte ich ggf. auf meine Matte verzichten und mich im Fall der Fälle wo durchschlauchen? :m


----------



## BadPoldi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pilkman,

ich komme sicher, aber erst am freitag (sofern ich ned krank werde oder nen unfall habe), matte nehm ich sicher mit außer ich vergess diese....

also wenns in meiner nähe fischt kein prob.... (mußt mich halt notfalls wecken) 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Also Matte und Kescher bring ich mit (Kescher wohl 2, falls meinem Foxi was passiert, er soll ja soooo unstabil sein).

Nur mit Karpfensäcken kann ich wohl nicht dienen...


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Moin Poldi und Catcher!

Na also, zwei Matten stehen schon mal zur Verfügung... das ist doch schon mal ein Wort! #h Dann sag ich Euch beiden schon mal vielen Dank, dass ich Eure Matte im Fall der Fälle mitbenutzen darf! #6 

Meinen Kescher nehm ich aber mit; der nimmt im Futteral nicht viel Platz weg und von den Dingern kann man gar nicht genug haben... 

Karpfensäcke hab ich leider auch keine; hab zwar lieber Tagaufnahmen, aber bisher hab ich mich auch immer mit den Dingern bei den Kumpanen durchgeschlaucht...


----------



## BadPoldi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pilkman,

no prob, für notfälle wenns sein soll hab ich welche... (wobei ich kein freund vom hältern bin...)

neues avantar? erst ergattert ?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Poldi,

ich hältere auch nur in Ausnahmefällen, wenn der Fisch besonders schön oder besonders groß (für meine Verhältnisse) ist. Ansonsten gibts halt ein Nachtphoto... aber man weiss ja nie, hmm?!  

PS: Yupp, war der größte von diesem WE... das Bild ist echt schön geworden, da hab ich gedacht, ich gönn mir mal ´nen neues Avatar...


----------



## rob (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ohje..schade das ihr 2 nicht kommen könnt!!carphunter du musst halt schnell nach altenwörth kommen!da geht wie immer einiges.
hier gucken:http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=28558&page=1&pp=15

jau pilkman feines avatar!!!!wie schwer war er den?
komm ja schon am donnerstag mit boot,echolot,abhakmatte,waage,karpfensack,bla bla bla könnt ihr gerne alles verwenden!!so weit sind wir eh nicht voneinander...da lauf ich dann bei einem biss schnell mit der matte rüber:m
mensch wie ich mich schon freue....
hoff ich fang so gut wie bei mir in aw....glaub fast gar ned...momentan das topwasser für mich#h#h


----------



## BadPoldi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hi pilkman,

ne gute digikamera und du denkst du hast das bild am strahlenden sonnenschein gemacht....  (hab auch keine gute, aber freundinn kommt mit und die hat da schon ein edles teil ;-))

ja sieht ned schlecht aus der karpfen, hab leider geblankt am WE. 

PS: mein avantar ist ein winterkarpfen gefangen an nem herlichen tag am 3 januar 2004 ;-) (aber ned in DE)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ich mach eigentlich immer sofort ein foto und tschüss,egal ob tag oder nacht...die nachtfotos haben find ich was verwegenes:m.......den karpfensack brauch ich eigentlich nur zum hältern wenn ich 3 mal im jahr einen mitnehme.gewogen werden sie in der abhakmatte.


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Rob und Poldi,

wir haben am Freitag ein (für uns) neues Gewässer erkundet und die Schönheit war die erste, die sich hat zu einem Landausflug überreden lassen. 86cm, aber nur 26 Pfund - ein sehr schlankes Tier wie ich finde. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie noch ordentlich zunehmen wird...  

Insgesamt 6 Fische - leider konnte keiner mehr den ersten toppen. Trotzdem sehr schön!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ihr habts gut... Ich hab endlich meine Papiere zusammen und will jetzt am WE los...

Da ich keine Diggies mag, werd ich meine Spiegelreflexe einpacken...

PS: was is mit Grill??? Einer für alle, oder jeder seinen eigenen???


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Leute!
Ich hoffe ich habe keinen von euch vegessen und ihr habt heute alle von mir Post bekommen!
Die Reihen scheinen sich auch immer mehr zu lichten!
Na ja um so mehr können die Übrigen vom Wildschwein essen.  

Teilnehmer: zum Karpfenanglertreffen.
Schutty vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Knurri vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Tino vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Hummer vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Baitruner vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04 
Rob vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpcatcher vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Carpmaster ?
Klausi 2000 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
fischerwahn vom 28.05.04 bis 30.05.04
Dorsch1 vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
hsttinkatinka vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Bad Poldi vom 28 oder 29.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Allangler vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pilkman vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
Pete vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04
KaulBarschKing vom 28.05.04 bis 31.05.04

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse.
Am Wochenende sollen einige gute Karpfen (jenseits der 20 Pfund) gefangen
worden sein.
Und für Dorsch1 ein schöner Zander war auch dabei !
Von mir aus kann es los gehen. #: 
Habt ihr alle eine Angelkarte? #4 
Wenn nicht, einfach bescheid geben Knurri kümmert sich!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pete (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

knurri...matrix carp kannste streichen...hab ihn die tage gefragt...er kommt nicht...
mich allerdings auch nur für den 28.nachmittags bis 29.05 abends vormerken...wie gesagt...wird nur ne kuze stippvisite meinerseits..tochter hat am 30. burzeltach...


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

frageeeeee: gibt es welse in dem see??!!
zander werd ich mir auch ansehen....schnapp mir den micha und ab ins boot zum zupfen#h


----------



## Pilkman (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> frageeeeee: gibt es welse in dem see??!!



Mir war so, als wäre das die Ansage von Knurri und Schutty gewesen. Nur leider werden die Teile eher in der nervenden Art und Größe auftreten und nicht gerade Welsgeschirr erfordern...


----------



## Tinsen (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ralf, an welchem tag oder abend ist das schwein zum verzehr geplant ?


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ich glaub am mittwoch abend tinsen...lach
hey pilkman!
najo wenn es lästige kleine gibt schwimmen auch die papas und mamas herum....die hol i ma dann:m


----------



## Tinsen (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob: kasper gefrühstückt oder was ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Tinsen!
Den Tag sag ich dir nicht nö nö nö!
@ Rob Welse gibt es, aber es sind Zwergwelse.


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ rob: kasper gefrühstückt oder was ?



genau...bin heut ein wenig lustig #v sorry :q 

zwergwelse.....na die bring ich wenigstens aus dem wasser


----------



## Tinsen (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ey ralf, wasn mit dir ? Volksarmee oder was ?  los sag schon !


----------



## Pete (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

das mit der sau tät mich auch interessieren...bin doch bloß bis samstag abend vor ort...(also knurri, bitte in der liste korregieren)...meinen sohnemann habe ich auch dabei, aber der angelt (noch) nicht...der ist nur geil auf große fische (gucken...)
...freue mich schon auf das carphuntingrudel...micha/dorschi1...so können wir wenigstens noch einmal vor unserer tour live die dinge beschnacken...


----------



## rene (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hallo Jungs
hätte auch noch Interesse teil zunehmen. Hab das Thema schon länger verfolgt, aber jetzt is erst rausgekommen, das ich an Pfingsten frei hab. 
Eine PM an Schutty hab ich schon geschrieben. Wär toll wenn noch ein Platz frei wär.
Sieht ja verlockend aus das Wasser. Bin gespannt obs klappt. Wär echt ein Ding.
Schaun ma mal, wie die Bayern sagen :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi rene!
Na klar kannst du dabei sein.
Eine PM  hab ich dir geschrieben.
Solltest du noch Fragen haben, melde dich einfach.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hey rene!!!
eventuell könnt ich dich mitnehmen!!
fahre mit baitrunner,dorsch1 und meiner wenigkeit gen brandenburg,hab einen voyager somit etwas platz.
der fischerwahn hat gemeint er fährt mit eigenem auto,da er im anschluss jemanden besucht.du könntest ja zu micha kommen und von dort gehts gemeinsam weiter.was meinste mhhh :m#h


----------



## rene (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@rob
wär natürlich klasse, aber ich werd erst am freitag entweder gegen mittag loskommen oder wenn ich frei bekomm am morgen losfahren. wann in etwa wärt ihr bei micha? ich hab ja nen orientierungssinn wie ein maulwurf im mixer. bin wahrscheinlich 3 tage unterwegs bis ich dort ankomm 

@all
freu mich schon riesig, super das es geklappt hat. sind ja ein paar  Karpfenprofis anwesend wie ich das gesehen hab. vielleicht können wir anderen uns da ein paar tricks abschauen. 
micha kenn ich ja schon persönlich vom bbt, und auf die anderen bin ich schon gespannt.  Wir mit sicherheit ne mords gaudi. 

bine hat mich verdonnert in ihrer abwesenheit die berühmte "grüne flasche" mit zu bringen (bääähhhh).  :q


----------



## Schutty (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

so habe nocheinmal mit dem peter der die kneipe hat telefoniert und es ist alles im grünen bereich. das schwein würde ich sagen am freitag? es kommt jemand der es grillt!


----------



## rene (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Wäre Samstag nicht besser? Am Freitag is doch allgemeiner Anreisetag, also da kanns spät werden bis alle da sind, Zelt aufgebaut und Ruten ausgelegt haben. Außer es gibt das Schweinchen als Mitternachts - Snack :q


----------



## rob (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

uiiiiiii zwick rene:c
ich hab dir ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich ja schon am donnerstag komme.werde wohl mittwoch abends bei micha einrauschen und am nächsten morgen zeitig los düsen.
kannst du auch schon zu dieser zeit!!!weil wenn ich so weit fahre will ich mindestens 3 tage oben sein.mhhhhhh#h#h


----------



## bine (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



> ich hab ja nen orientierungssinn wie ein maulwurf im mixer



@rene   :k 
nun soooo schlimm ist es ja auch nicht!!!  :q  Und wenn schon, wir sind ja am Samstag unterwegs Richtung Fähre, da können wir Dich schon irgendwo auflesen und sicher an den Ort des Geschehens bringen!!!!!  :m und übrigens.....der Inhalt der grünen Flasche ist nicht bääääähh!! Das werden Dir die anderen schon bestätigen!!!!! #6


----------



## Tinsen (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ all:

wann soll nun das schwein auf den grill ?

fr. oder sa. ???
@ knurri: ich bin an beiden(!) abenden da


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Is mir egal, wann das Scvhwein gegrillt wird.

PS: Ich brauch ne Gastkarte, da ich leider keine Mail von Knurri bekommen hab und er meine nicht beantwortet hat.


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Carpcatcher2001!
Du bekommst deine Gastkarte natürlich von mir,mach dir mal keine Sorgen!
@ Tino das Schwein wird es bestimmt nicht am Freitag geben,dafür werde ich sorgen.(Oder doch :q )
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

DU Schwein !!!!!    *g*


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Die Firma dankt #6  #v


----------



## rene (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@rob
schande, aber kann man nix machen. trotzdem danke fürs angebot.
kann erst freitag los, früher gehts absolut nicht. na ja, dann gurk ixh mittag ganz gemütlich richtung brandenburg. werd gegen abend dann da sein.
freu mich schon riesig


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

mhhh ok rene!!
sorry hätte dir gleich meinen abfahrtstag mitteilen sollen:c
aber wenigstens kommst du rechtzeitig zum spofarl:m
ich freu mich auch schon wie deppad!
lg rob#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

So Leute...nu isses nicht mehr lang und das Treffen steht kurz bevor. #6 

Werde wahrscheinlich nicht allein kommen.Mein Mädel will mich vieleicht begleiten.  Falls Nachts kein Karpfen beissen wollen, kann ja was anderes beissen. :m 

@ rob

Bring mir nur einiges an Material mit...hab ja kaum was für das süßliche Wasser.
Zelt habe ich und was zu trinken auch. :m  #2 

Eine Wochenkarte bräuchte ich dann auch noch.


----------



## Pete (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

mensch, hoffen wir mal, dass die saukälte und der sch....regen sich jetzt bis donnerstag reichlich austoben...sieht wirklich nicht gut aus...aber bis freitag is noch ein wenig zeit...
ich komme freitag gegen 17 uhr mit sohnemann ...evtl. kommt mozart auch mitgedackelt...alles nur ne stippvisite für 24 stunden...freue mich aber trotzdem...micha, wir haben ne menge zu bereden...
gibts noch ne handynummer vom orgbüro?


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf ein besseres Wetter.
Wäre echt blöd wenn das Wetter uns ärgern würde.


----------



## BadPoldi (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

so bin aus italien zurück, freu mich schon euch mal kennenzulernen......

PS: schlechtes wetter gibt es nicht, lediglich falsche kleidung.... ;-)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Wetter ist mir egal, freu mich schon auf euch!
Kruss Knurri!


----------



## Tinsen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

na ick freu mir ooch langsam. aber kaltes wetter und regen kennen wir ja von "karpfentreffen" .... wegen mir kann´s ruhig wärmer werden.


----------



## Schutty (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ich bin heute mittag vom fischen gekommen!!!!!! so ein sch......wetter :e  am donerstag noch so schön und dann die pleite #q einen fisch,alles schön nass einpacken und alles ohne  #2  #q. naja für nächstes wochenende ist ja wetterbesserung in sicht. also am donnerstag kommt keiner so wie ich das mitkriege? weil dann fahre ich auch erst freitag. wegen dem schweinchen habe ich nocheinmal teleniert ist alles i.o. #6


----------



## Pete (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ schutti..bitte noch einmal genau lesen...so wie ich es interpretiere, kommen rob und micha schon donnerstag angerauscht...also noch einmal absprache halten...wäre schön, wenn die beteiligten hier noch einmal die in-etwa-zeit ihres eintrudelns posten würden....


----------



## Klausi2000 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Moin,

ich muß am Freitag noch arbeiten und komme wohl erst gegen 15-16 Uhr in Köln weg ... wenn Alles gut geht, bin ich am späten Freitagabend ... ansonsten erst am Samstag bei euch .... bis dahin,
Klausi


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hallo Schutty

Also rob,baitrunner und ich werden am Donnerstag schon aufschlagen.
rob kommt am Mittwoch zu mir und wir werden Donnerstag früh hier losdüsen.Ich denke so um die Mittagszeit werden wir vor Ort sein.
Freu mich schon auf die Tage mit euch Banausen zum Fischen.Hab ja schon ewig nicht mehr im Süßwasser geangelt.


----------



## Pete (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

jau, micha, wir werden nebenbei auf anstecker die aale und zander ärgern...bin auch nicht so der carp-profi...aber mit boilies werd ich denn trotzdem noch probieren...


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Jepp Pete...und das Ferkelchen und einige Biere werden wir auch noch ärgern. :m


----------



## BadPoldi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

treffe am freitag früh gegen 7.30 uhr ein, ich hoff knurrhahn denkt an die wochen/tageskarten....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Allangler (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi alle zusammen. 
Freue mich schon auf das Treffen.Wetter soll ja gut werden.
Hsttinkatinka  und Allangler kommen Freitag so gegen 11.00h . Wie fuktioniert das mit dem übersetzen? #c 

Petri  Allangler


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Mahlzeit

Ich fahr Freitag gegen 9.00 Uhr in Wolfsburg los, mach dann noch nen Zwischenstopp in Magdeburg um mein Tackle aufzustocken und binn dann so gegen 14.30 (hoffentlich) am See.


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Nochmal an alle.
Wer etwas an Gerätschaften für mich übrig hat bitte an mich denken.
Habe das Süßwasserangeln seid meinem Umzug nach Bayern ja eingestellt und hab fast ausschließlich nur noch Meereskram.


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

micha ich ruf dich heute an...hab dich schon am fr am weg nach aw angerufen aber nicht erreicht.zeug hab ich auch für dich.leider ist mir vor kurzem die 2,75 lbs abgebrochen.von der hab ich 2,so muss ich als ersatz mit einer 3 lbsigen fischen.aber ich hab da noch wat.aal find ich super.bei uns werden sie schon lange nicht besetzt da nicht heimisch.da pack ich gleich meine feederute mit ein...hurra aalfischen
übrigens is es noch nicht fix das ich am mittwoch schon komme.baitrunner muss mir erst sagen wie wann wo!eventuell komm ich erst am do zu dir!


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Alles klar rob.

Ja und Freitag war ich nicht daheim.Musste mal meine kleine Rute schwingen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,würde eventuell am Sonntag zustoßen,will nun nicht die ganzen Seiten 
 durchblättern,daher meine Frage:
 Wo ???? Karten ?????
 Danke für Eure Hinweise !!!!!!!!!!!

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Also ich kann 2 Ruten und 2 Baitrunner als "Verleihgerät" anbieten.


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar rob.
> 
> Ja und Freitag war ich nicht daheim.Musste mal meine kleine Rute schwingen.




micha pass auf das dich die ferkelpolizei nicht einmal derklatscht:m


am liebsten würd ich mit dem baitrunner seinem auto fahren.meines ist etwas brüchigaber da wir ja ein boot zum übersetzten brauchen und ich der einzige 
mit platz bin muss ich wohl mit meinem fahren...wenigstens scheibenwischer muss ich mir neue checken...aber die kohle:c
kann nicht einmal noch ordentlich einkaufen vorher..aber ich denke zu not schnorrt mir am letzten tag der knurri ein blei und einige kugeln


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ Carpcatcher2001



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann 2 Ruten und 2 Baitrunner als "Verleihgerät" anbieten.



Feine Sache von Dir. #6 Nehme Dein Angebot gern an.
Darauf gibt es ne Runde #2  :m

Brauch ich dann ja nur noch zwei solche geräuschmachenden Piepser (heißt wohl elektronischer Bissanzeiger) das ich ruhig schlafen kann und keine Dauerwache abhalten muß.  
Dann brauche ich natürlich noch jemanden mit einem Großraumkescher der mir meine kapitalen Karpfen keschert. :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob

Wir kommen sicher noch an einem Angelladen auf unsere Reise vorbei.
Werde da dann noch einige Kleinigkeiten kaufen und für Dich fällt da mit Sicherheit etwas ab. :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Carpcatcher2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ich das gerad lese, Rob, denk an das Bier... :m  #6  Ich will endlich mal wieder RICHTIGES Bier (Gösser) trinken...


----------



## BadPoldi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

@dorsch1, kann dir meine carpsounder leihen kein problem, nehm die eh mit wegen der sounderbox die wollt pilkman mal begutachten...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ Bad Poldi

Einfach Spitze von Euch. #6 
Hoffendlich macht Ihr mir das Carpfishing nicht zu schmackhaft.Muß ja sonst wieder viel Geld in neuen Angelutensilien investieren.   #q


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffendlich macht Ihr mir das Carpfishing nicht zu schmackhaft.Muß ja sonst wieder viel Geld in neuen Angelutensilien investieren.   #q



tja, wenn das richtig gut läuft (was ich nicht glaube, da ich ja dabei bin), dann wirst du mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit um die 300-500 euro für das bissl karpfenzeug ausgeben.

vor meiner ersten "sitzung" hatte ich kaum mehr als du jetzt 

siehe nett bildchen hier: Bilder 

und bericht hier: bericht 

hier habe ich dann das erste mal gute fische zu gesicht bekommen:

dicke fische und tinsen geht leer aus 

meinen ersten fisch durfte ich dann hier fangen:

grooooßer fisch  

na und seit dem ist mein angelzeug ein wenig umfangreicher geworden 

aber so ein "verrückter karpfenangler" der geldbeträge im wert einen einfamilienhauses in das ganze engl. zeug investiert bin ich nicht geworden.  

aber wenn bei dir der 2 stellige bartelträger an der leihangel hängt, dann hast du spätestens im nächsten jahr auch nen rodpod, bißanzeiger und 2 freilaufrollen..... und wenns nur wie bei mir für 2 sitzungen im jahr ist....

na ick freu mir schon.


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

das wetter macht mir sorgen..ich hoff es beruhigt sich wieder...diese kälte:c
bei uns läuft es gerade die woche auch sehr schlecht..davor noch 25 karpfen pro ansitzsession gefangen und momentan überhaupt nichts...aber es beruhigt mich das es anderen wie pilkman genauso ergeht.:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ Tinsen

Du machst mir angst.   
Aber ich kenne mich.Als ich das erste mal mit salzigem Wasser in Berührung kam und ich dabei auch noch in der Brandung einen Dorsch von 16 Pfd landen konnte war es um mich geschehen.Dann kam Norge dazu und alles war zu spät. :m 
Werde wohl nach diesem Treffen um Sozialunterstützung bitten müssen.


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ micha:

ja mach dir keine sorgen. ich bin ja dabei - man nennt mich nicht umsonst "scheider-tinsen". insofern wird es wohl keine oder nur sehr, sehr wenige fische an dem wochenende geben ...


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt Tinsen. :m 
Wenn nix beissen sollte haben wir ja immer noch etwas zu  #2 und viel Spass zusammen.


----------



## BadPoldi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Tinsen,

du gehst mit der falschen einstellung zum fischen.... ))

bau mal dein selbstvertrauen wieder auf, dann klappts auch mit dem fisch...

ach ja wollt noch loswerden da ich letzte woche in italien auf karpfen und wels unterwegs war, wär ich ab und an froh gewesen es wär mal kühler. die karpfen nur am schnackseln... im schatten über 30 grad.

hab aber gut gefangen und jaaaaaaaaaa auch ein wallerchen war dabei, die bojenmontagen und das viele rudern haben sich gelohnt. 

ich merk grad der sonnenbrand lässt wieder grüßen...

also kopf hoch..

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ Tinsen, 

nu is aber Schluss mit der Miesepeterei... ein bißchen mehr Vertrauen in das eigene Können und die Angelei bitte!!! #6 So kann das ja nicht weiter gehen... 

@ Rob

Yupp, is wirklich ein unschöner Zustand momentan mit dem Wetter und den Temperaturen, hmm?! Ich hoffe auch auf eine Besserung... dass die Dicken aber auch immer so sensibel sein müssen, sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen, die Heinis. So´n bischen Kälte und keiner von denen hat Bock auf ´nen Snack mit anschließendem Landausflug...


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hier ist keiner miesepeter ! nur über 100 stunden (ich kanns schon nicht mehr zählen) für einen 8 pfünder ist schon ne geile sache ....

aber ich freu mich ja viel mehr drauf wieder mit knurri und hummer im zelt zu kuscheln ...

das entschädigt.


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tinsen,
> 
> nu is aber Schluss mit der Miesepeterei... ein bißchen mehr Vertrauen in das eigene Können und die Angelei bitte!!! #6 So kann das ja nicht weiter gehen...



eine gummifisch oder pilker richtig führen hat was mit "können" zu tun. einen boilie 24 stunden auf grund zu legen eher weniger ....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

solange der wind nicht aus OST kommt, und das Wasser über 10 Grad hat, is das alles kein Problem. Weil z.B. bei Nordwind zwar wenige aber dafür bessere Fische...


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

bei nordwind schmeckt mir das bier immer gut....


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

wetter wird doch gut. was ihr nur habt.
habe mich gerade dazu entschlossen, den größten zu fangen ! 

das wetter:


----------



## BadPoldi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Tinsen,

na geht doch, so lob ich mir das..... ;-)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Na also...wie soll es anders sein wenn. :m


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Leute!
Macht euch mal keine Sorgen um die Angelkarten,die gebe ich Schuty mit, weil ich erst Freitag komme.
Rob ruf doch mal Schuty an, der hat ein Problem!
Er möchte dass ihr euch bei ihm zu hause trefft .Wichtig Wichtig!
Wetter wird gut!
@Seeteufelfreund PM ist unterwegs!
Gruss Knrri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hallo Knurri

Alles schon geklärt mit Schutty.
Adresse von ihm hab ich. :m


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

also mit boot und tackel könnte es eng werden..aber wenn wir zusammenrücken wird es scho gehen.ich hol dich gerne ab schutty!!
freu mich schon so aufs wochenende.
lg rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Dorsch1 das ist ja wunderbar, der kleine hat heute auf Arbeit fast geweint :c 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ Knurri

Hast ihm wenigstens ein Taschentuch gereicht?   

Wir werden den "Kleinen Dicken" schon verpackt bekommen. :m 
Na und ich denke bei Ankunft am See schmeißt er eh ne extra Runde Bier. #g


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

So wie ich ihn kenne ,macht er das auch gerne #g 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pete (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ick freu mir schon junx...wetter soll wirklich schön werden...
gibts noch eine offizielle handynummer eines boardies, den ich bei bedarf kurz vor eintreffen anklingeln kann und der mir den weiteren werdegang (übersetzen mit boot) mitteilt?
wäre schön, wenn du ralf-knurri das sein würdest...


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pete!
Du hast doch meine Nummer,
ok ok ist unterwegs. #x 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Schutty (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

danke jungs schon mal im vorraus!!!!!
mit dem bier ist gebongt!!!!!!
die autos stehen ja vor der kneipe!!!!!!


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

mal eine köderfrage!
ich werde es zwar auch mit frolic versuchen aber auf grund eurer aussage das an diesem gewässer viele krabben und zwergwelse sind rechne ich mir nicht viel chancen aus.kugeln hab ich einige aber nur gekaufte und schon etwas älter.stellt sich die frage ob ich da was fang wenn ihr mit den feinen selbstgedrehten kommt und auch noch füttert....mhhhhh....mir hat wer erzählt der an einem gewässer mit ähnlichen bedingungen fischt das hartmais super funzen soll...wenigstens gegen die krabben.die bohren den in der mitte durch und ziehen 3-5 körner aufs haar und dippen danach.was meint ihr dazu!wäre das eine alternative die funzen könnte??


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ha...da geht dat schon los.
Boilis,Hartmais,dippen und wat weiß der Geier noch allet. #c 
Na dat kann bei mir ja lustig werden.

Rob...wir müssen vorher dringend einen Angelladen aufsuchen...hier bei mir in nächster Nähe iss keiner wo ich noch schnell hinfahren könnte.Hab ja nichtmal Karpfenhaken.Du mußt mich dann für den Kleinteilekauf beraten. :m


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

macht doch keinen stress.... 
tinsen fängt den größten, hat ja nun selbstvertrauen...
location heißt das zauberwort....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ BadPoldi 


Iss ja kein Stress. :m 
Aber son oller Salzwasserstipper hat vor ca 6 Jahren aufgehört im Süssen zu angeln.Hatte mich auch nie richtig mit Karpfenangeln beschäftigt.War damals mehr mit Kunstköder unterwegs.
Aber ich kann ja bei diesem Treffen nur lernen.Deshalb komme ich ja auch hin. :m


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

dat versteh ich jetzt nicht badpoldi....location..meinste wo du fischt...plätze suchen ohne krabben und zwelse??ja gibst denn das??bitte um aufklärung:m

jau das machen wir micha ...bei der gelegenheit checken wir uns einen feinen sack boilies und hartmais..wer weiss
füttern werd ich mit folics und mais....


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

micha wenn du was gutes fängst schwör ich dir das du ein neues steckenpferd dazu bekommst....heheheee


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Mach Du man rob...ich weiche nicht von Deiner Seite. :m


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

passt dann kann nicht viel schief gehen:m
nächste woche kaufst du deine neuen ruten und rollen:m

ahhh ich glaub jetzt der badpoldi hat mit location nur den fangplatz gemeint und gar ned auf meine köderfrage geantwortet..............!?


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Tja rob...da wir ja die ersten vor Ort sind können wir uns die beste Location aussuchen.


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

 da schuty wird uns schon gut einweisen und den rest erledigt unser echolot

@pete:wegen deiner anfrage bezüglich camera.wir haben nur eine kleinere mit wasserschutz und die ist leider gerade in gebrauch.die anderen beiden sind sehr grosse jvc's also zu teuer und gefährlich das ich sie in meinem zelt ohne wasserschutz liegen habe.so kommt rob ohne cam.hoff du bist mir nicht böse.bin aber gerne bereit dir zu helfen und eventuell an den tagen wo du nicht da bist zu filmen...wenn du möchtest!
ich freu mich schon dich und micha wieder zu sehen!s wird fein#h


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

@rob, na wenns weißfische gibt, dann viel spaß mit mais am haar.... )))

es gibt immer gute produktive plätze hab ich erst wieder in italien erlebt...
manchmal ist es auch besser einfach alles anders zu machen als alle anderen, spätestens wenn alle ihre rute richtung wasser werfen, würd ichs dann auch machen.... ;-))))

na das kann ja lustig werden,,, 

PS: Dorsch1 keine angst, die carpsounder von mir sind gut eingearbeitet, da kann nix schiefgehen.....

gruß


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

najo aber es ist ja steinharter mais und davon nicht wenig am haar...ok eine karausche
oder so was könnte es sich schon reinziehen...na schau mer mal..war ja nur eine frage zu einer boiliealternative an einem gewässer mit solchen bedingungen..im ende fang ich sie eh alle wieder mit frolic))


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob: deine sorgen möchte ich haben. fägst täglich 100te kg karpfen und machst dir über köder sorgen. wenn du keine murmeln hast, dann kauf dir doch einfach nen 3,5 kilo eimer einer sorte deiner wahl. hauptsache es steht nicht top secret drauf ...
meine murmeln sind auch 1 jahr alt und werden schon irgendeinen abnehmer finden 

@ dorsch1: ich hbas dir doch gesagt, dss du langsam 500 euro beiseite legen kannst   

@ orgateam: wie war das nun mit den zelten? kann ich mein zelt mit boden aufbauen oder nicht. sonst muß ich noch was kaufen .... (da gehts schon wieder los, micha ...)


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ dorsch1: ich habs dir doch gesagt, dass du langsam 500 euro beiseite legen kannst



Na Dorsch1, ob das wohl reicht?   :q 

Aber wenn ich mich recht erinner, stehen die beiden Sportex Slimline Specimen vom Carpcatchä doch noch zum Verkauf - testweise angelst ja eh schon mit den Teilen... 

... dann noch zwei vernünftige Röllchen, ein paar Erdstäbe, Bissanzeiger, Bleie, Vorfachmaterial, Kescher, Abhakmatte, Haken, ´nen Schirm mit Überwurf, ´ne gemütliche Liege... 

... ich sach ja: Das wird knapp!!!   :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Na Dorsch1, ob das wohl reicht?   :q
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich recht erinner, stehen die beiden Sportex Slimline Specimen vom Carpcatchä doch noch zum Verkauf - testweise angelst ja eh schon mit den Teilen...
> ... ich sach ja: Das wird knapp!!!   :q



Jaaaaa, treibt den Preis mal hoch :z  :m , ich brauch ne digitalkamera  

Ne, is Spass aber zu haben sind sie schon... :g 

Die 500 Flocken gehn dann schon für den Jahresvorrat an "Futtermitteln" drauf...


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

mal ne andere frage, sind da weitwurf-profis dabei? 
ich bin nämlich leider nicht der spezialist und wär froh wenn mir das mal jemand vernünftig zeigen könnte um auf gute weiten werfen zu können...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Oh jee...ich ahne schlimmes. :c 
Jungs...nen Scirm und Zelt hab ick schon...fehlt ja nur noch der Rest.
Wird als nicht ganz so teuer mehr. :m 
Allerdings hat mein Zelt auch keinen herrausnehmbaren Boden. ;+ 

@ PadPoldi

Soll ich ne Brandungsrute mitbringen?
Die hau ich dann über den Teich.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@Dorsch1

Du kannst dich dann mit meiner Baitrocket verlustieren, das kommt aufs selbe hinaus...


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

@dorsch1  na ich denk das hängt nicht von der rute ab ?????
kannst natürlich die stecken gerne mitnehmen aber ich werf zu 97% mit karpfenruten, sollte aber von der technik nicht so den unterschied machen oder???
mir wär schon mal geholfen wenns mir mal einer zeigen könnte, leider gibts bei uns in bayern wenig brandungsangler :-((
hab auch schon bilder mit ner reltativ guten kamera machen lassen, mit verschiedenen ruten, schafft so ca. 4 bild bis ich durchgezogen hab. kann aber leider nix erkennen an welcher ecke es bei mir hackt...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ich werf so um die  90 meter...is das für dich weit......?


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ rob: deine sorgen möchte ich haben. fägst täglich 100te kg karpfen und machst dir über köder sorgen. wenn du keine murmeln hast, dann kauf dir doch einfach nen 3,5 kilo eimer einer sorte deiner wahl. hauptsache es steht nicht top secret drauf ...
> meine murmeln sind auch 1 jahr alt und werden schon irgendeinen abnehmer finden



ui so ein shieet..bei den ein zwei kilos die ich noch habe steht aber top secret drauf:c :m
ich geb meine dem micha


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

@rob mit welchen gerät - kombi ?????

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hey!
 2,75 lbs 80er blei,22 geflochten auf gta baitrunner#h


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

sorry ,oder mit 3lbs 90 er blei
mit dem kopfwurf volles rohr..


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hmm,

ich werf eigentlich keine geflochtene, wenn ich geflochtenen fisch dann auf distanz 120m und mehr.... die werden mit boot abgelegt....

gute frage, denk an die 80m mit 12" 3lbs und 110gr 34er mono komm ich auch ran. aber da sollt doch noch was drinn sein oder? (natürlich mit boilie etc. anders gibts ja keinen sinn)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Allangler (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

..im ende fang ich sie eh alle wieder mit frolic))[/QUOTE]


Hi rob mit welcher Sorte Frolic angelst du?


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob:
also das wahr ernsthaft gemeint mit top secret. die dinger sind mir suspect. die schmecken sehr künstlich und vor allem sind sie nicht rund. sie passen immer nicht ins boilierohr. man kann sie also nichtmal verfütttern.... (da wir boote haben kannst sie aber versenken  )

ich würde dir empfehlen nen sack "nash" boilies zu kaufen. die sind preis/leistungsmäßig sehr gut. oder ebend was von pelzer, starbait oder mistral.
mit ca. 30 euro wirst du dabei sein. aber das solltest du doch als profi wissen.... 

@ badpoldi:

weitwerfen? technik? beim karpfenangeln?
komische sachen du machst. beim brandungsangeln mit 100ten gramm blei gibt es sicherlich diverse "techniken" (hinten ablegen, clip, etc.) aber beim karpfen angeln?

ich würde mal sagen, das ist weniger technik als vielmehr rute, rolle und schnurr. ne große spule, welche mit guter schnur voll uns sauber bespult ist, ist glaube ich das entscheidene. ne 15ner geflochtene hat sicherlich weniger reibung als ne 35 mono. damit wirfst du dann schon mal sicherlich weiter. usw.

so zumindest meine graue theorie.


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

find ich super von euch das ihr mir helft, hab mal ein bild angehängt, leider etwas dunkel, aber evtl. sieht ja einer nen fehler oder was man besser machen könnte?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

@tinsen, na denke doch das es da große unterschiede gibt, einfach nur voll durchziehen bringt ned viel an weite,,,

am gerät sollte es nicht liegen, bis auf evtl. der schnurr die will ich aber ned tauschen, dann lieber ned so weit werfen....

auch beim karpfenangeln will man gerne an bestimmte stellen, und wenn die kante 10m außer wurfdistanz ist und immer und immer wieder versucht hinzukommen aber es doch ned schafft, ist das auch frustrierend... (PS: andere werfen weiter als ich die kommen sogar noch auf die sandbank mit gleichem oder ähnlichem gerät)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

das ist die schnur!!!!mit mono wirfst du nicht weit..ich hab durchgehend geflochten..!!!!so wie tinsen eh schon richtig geschrieben hat ...ahh übrigens...super tinsen,danke für deine tips!!!!!hilft mir sehr...ich hab das auch nicht als witz gemeint...i vertrau den komischen topsecret kugeln auch nicht..nach 4 stunden im wasser sind die blass und riechen null.

hey Allangler 
ich nehm immer die mit rind!!!


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

na mit den boilies wiedersprech ich euch jetzt....

ich liebe top-secret.... ))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

lach....übrigens hab ich fast nur top secret dips...das sperm amino ist super!!!
wenn ich mal bei uns mit kugeln fisch besorg ich die mir von einem befreundeten karpfenhunter...der rollt die selber,denen vertrau ich!blöd das ich den kerl nicht erreiche.bei den gekauften verlass ich mich lieber auf tips von anderen....aber es kommt eh fast nie vor das ich welche kaufe.dafür aber morgen:m


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ badpoldi:
also ich hoffe mal nicht, dass du uns hier nen bären aufbindne willst 
weil du angelst in aller herren länder, fängst gut fisch wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hast nen dicken schuppi auf deinem avatar (von dem ich noch träume) und redest hier über ein paar meter. 

aber egal. wenn dem so ist wie du schreibst, dann denke ich mal das es in erster linie an rolle und schnurr liegt. die härte der rute macht bestimmt auch noch was aus. aber da hab ich nun langsam zu wenig plan.

was natürlich sein kann, ist das du (sorry) ein "bewegungsklaus" bist   *g*
soll heißen, du hast es ebend nicht ganz so drauf wie deine kumpels. damit muß man notfalls leben.
oder es liegt daran, dass du linkshänder bist. dein bild sieht zumindest so aus.
oder es liegt daran, dass du ebend die fehlenden 10 meter einfach zu weit vom wasser wegstehst (so wie auf dem bild). aber das glaube icheigentlich nicht. wird wohl nur das beispielbild sein.

am ende ist es wohl die mischung aus allem. manchmal ist weniger gewicht mehr. manchmal weniger kraft. und manchmal hab ich auch keine ahnung. 

@ rob: schön das du schreibst, das du geflochtene hast. da gibt es so viele kontroverse meinungen. ich habe ne 25er mono drauf und bin mit der unzufrieden. werde die am freitag noch gegen 15ner fireline tauschen, da ich eher allroundangler bin und meine rute für alles gebrauche. hatte immer irgendwie "angst" geflochtene zum karpfenangeln zu nehmen. aber werde es nun doch machen.


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ja tinsen,ich hab schon seit jahren nur durchgehend geflochten auf der spule.würde dir aber doch eher eine 22 er empfehlen da die 0,15er sich doch leichter durchscheuert!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Also ich kann Rob nur recht geben hab jetzt ja auch 22er Fireline drauf, die würft sich "einfacher". Das bringt bestimmt nochmal 20 Meter.


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Tinsen,

nee will euch keinen bären aufbinden, warum auch. 
bin anscheinend nur zu blöd um zu werfen  #q  #q  #q 

ja bin schon in einigen ländern gewesen und opfere viel zeit für meine freunde.....

na so groß ist der fisch auf dem avantar auch wieder ned,,, ist halt ein schöner schuppi vom 7 januar 2004 glaub ich ausm salagou in france...
das ist ned mein größter fisch      da gibts noch ganz andere aber egal.....

das ich sozusagen links werfe kommt aus meiner kindheit hab ich mir selbst damals so beigebracht, weiß auch nicht warum. aber sollte doch theoretisch egal sein ob ich die rute über die rechte oder linke schulter bzw. die rechte oder linke hand am untern griff habe oder?

da hier ja ein paar meeresangler kommen dacht ich halt mir könnt das endlich mal jemand lernen.... ich geb dann auch einen aus....

kann ja nicht sein das manche mit 175gr fast 400m werfen und ich schaff mit müh und not mal 90 mit 110 gr oder so...

ich hoff mal auf euch beim fischen, dann könnt ihr mir mal zeigen wie man das stückchen blei auf entsprechende weiten katapultiert, ansonsten werd ich frustriert wieder nach hause fahren und die nächsten 10 jahre wieder so weiterwerfen....    :c 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

22er? wir sind doch hier nicht beim meeresangeln. ne wird wohl eher ne 17ner werden.
mit dem durchscheunern hab ich nicht solch problem dort wo ich angel.


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Wer wirft denn mit 175gr. 400m ich lach mich weg!


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hi knurri,

du merkst auch alles, ich meinte knappe 300m bzw. gute 200. da liegt meines wissens der rekord oder so. auf alle fälle gut über 250m.....

so weit will ich ja garned, mir würden schon 110-120 m reichen....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

400 meter sag ich auch nie!!!!höchstens 150meter (brandung)oder!!??
naja egal...des moch ma scho badpoldi:m
übrigens muss ich leider melden das meine lieben wiener kollegen doch nicht kommen....somit müsst ihr nur einen ösi ertragen der baitrunner muss leider arbeiten und fischerwahn meldet sich nicht bzw hört man von ihm immer was anderes??najo muss ich die 500kilometer zu micha alleine fahren:cund zahlen:c:c
bin morgen abends bei micha und kommen dann am do aufs wasser+schutty!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Da hängt dann aber kein Haken oder irgend ein Vorfach drann!
@Rob so etwas kenne ich,bin sogar schon zu einem Karpfentreffen gefahren 
und dann war da keins. #d 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ BadPoldi

Nicht gleich weinen, das wird schon noch mit den Weitwürfen...   :q

Aber lass mal, ich bin da auch nicht der beste Ratgeber. Bis ca. 60 Meter werf ich noch gut und zielgenau, aber meist bring ich meine Montagen auch schon unter dieser Entfernung mit dem Schlauchi raus. Ist einfach sicherer und keiner kann so präzise im Wurf ablegen. Außerdem kann ich mir PVA und Co. klemmen, anfüttern direkt am Spot heißt die Devise...  

Klar, es gibt Gewässer, da ist kein Boot erlaubt und ich bin ohne Wurfkünste da aufgeschmissen, aber die sind bei uns echt dünn gesäht... zum Glück sag ich nur. 

Auf jeden Fall bring ich mir zum Treffen auch mein kleines Armeeschlauchboot mit. Ich kenn das Gewässer ja nicht live und da ist mir das doch sicherer.

@ Knurri & Schutty

Ich habe eine Brandenburg-Jahreskarte über unseren MeckPommer LAV für 10 Euronen bekommen und brauche deshalb definitiv KEINE Wochenkarte. Nicht, dass sich da einer in Unkosten stürzt und dann auf den Karten sitzen bleibt.


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Da hängt dann aber kein Haken oder irgend ein Vorfach drann!
> @Rob so etwas kenne ich,bin sogar schon zu einem Karpfentreffen gefahren
> und dann war da keins. #d
> Gruss Knurri!



find das auch sehr schade...war ja schon so lang fixiert.....
na wenigstens seit ihr alle da!!!!hoffentlich
ich kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten....ach ja ich hab letztes wochenende meine beiden ruder abgebrochen...komm jetzt mit 2 paddeln also schleppen is eher nicht angesagt...aber sonst ist alles ok.....


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

bringt nun jemand nen grill mit, damit wir ein wenig fleisch braten können ?
fleisch und verpflegung bringt bitte dann jeder selbst mit, würd ich sagen. ist sonst zu aufwendig das zu organiesieren.


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

da ich ja ganz heiss bin endlich wieder mal einen aal zu fangen hab ich mir schon überlegt meinen tischräucherofen mit zu nehmen...rost hab ich auch,aber ich denke offenes feuer wird es nicht spielen.


----------



## Schutty (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

rob wir nehmen von mir zu hause einen ordentlichen schwung rotwürmer mit(gelbschwänze) dann sollte es mit deinem aal wohl klappen, ich habe letztes jahr auch dort nebenbei aale gefangen. außerdem sind dort die katzenwelse bis 38cm groß!!!!!! kleine gibt es nicht. nicht wundern wenn so ein bratzkopf dran ist


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

alles klar schutty:m da kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.entnehmen darf ich ja,oder?da nehm ich wirklich den räucherofen mit.wenn jemand aal und raubfisch fängt können wir die dann auch räuchern.hab gehört das diese katzenwelse exzelent schmecken sollen.übrigens;micha und ich werden do morgens zu dir los fahren.besteht die möglichkeit das wir mit dir noch in einen angelladen fahren.wir brauchen nämlich noch zeugs und micha kennt keinen in seiner nähe.
was muss ich eigentlich für do bis so löhnen?#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

So...Zelt,Schlafmatte,Schlafsack,Angelzeug soweit vorhanden,Schirm und Stuhl stehen bereit.
Ne Kiste König Ludwig Dunkel und ne Flasche selbstgebrannten sind schon im Auto.  
Wenn noch Platz in meiner Mühle ist bringe ich einen Schwenkgrill mit.Wer bringt Holzkohle mit,oder wir holen die dann noch schnell vor Ort.

@ rob

Unsere Verpflegung für die Tage holen wir dann noch kurz vorm Ziel.Ich packe dafür noch ne Kühlbox ein.
Mit Schutty habe ich gesprochen wie wir das mit dem abholen eventuell machen.Geht alles seinen Gang. :m 
Wie sieht es eigendlich bei Dir zeitlich aus?
Mußt Du Sonntag schon zurück fahren oder wollen wir am Montag abreisen?

Jungs...ich freu ma uff Euch. #2  #:  :m  #6


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

mensch micha..ich muss schon bier trinken damit ich heute einschlafen kann
eigentlich hab ich am montag kein fixum..meine firma halt....aber die kann auch bis dienstag warten
ist eigentlich knurri am donnerstag schon da?wäre nett,dann kann ich mit dir klönen und gemeinsam alles besichtigen falls micha mich am see hinaus wirft um schutty zu holen falls der platz im auto nicht reicht ...gleich mit dem boot und dem echolto die spots für unsere burschen abfahren.......juhhhhuuuuuuuuuu:m


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ahhhh@Carpcatcher2001 !!
du ich weiss nicht ob ich bei mir das gösser hefeweizen bekomme.tut es ein gösser märzen auch?zu not?das ist so ein hopfigeres...mhhh ich weiss ja das viele deutsche eher auf pils abfahren.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Gösser is imma gut, egal was.
(Wenn ich gemein wär, würd ich sagen; "Schmeckt doch eh alles gleich!")
Märzen is das dunkle, oder lieg ich falsch???
Ich nehm auch Gösser Ice, falls es das noch gibt...


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ice gibt es auch.schmeckt aber eher flau,oder?..das märzen ist ein helles!!!!
das dunkle bier bei uns ist würg da sehr süss!
mein favorit ist ottakringer..das ist ein bezirk von wien in dem ich geboren bin.da gibt es eine brauerei..schon als kind hat es da bei gewisser wetterlage den hopfengeruch durch mein fenster getrieben.das hat mich geprägt


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

das gösser ice kannst saufen wie wasser, davon kricht man nichtmal nen schädel, muss nur ständig pinkeln...
würg sagt mir was, is aber nicht so mein fall.

märzen kenn ich nur murauer?!

mir is es egal, ich find nur das das ösi-bier nicht so herb is wie unser norddeutsches zeuch.


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Alles klar rob...dann bleiben wir bis Montag.Schutty bleibt auch bis Montag. :m 
So lohnt sich dann wenigstens die weite Anreise richtig.
Sind wir dann eigendlich ein Biertransport?


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> würg sagt mir was, is aber nicht so mein fall.



brüüüüüüüüüüüllllll    :m 
übersetzung: würg heisst so viel wie  :v kotz..ich meinte das schmeckt schei+++


----------



## Tinsen (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> brüüüüüüüüüüüllllll    :m
> übersetzung: würg heisst so viel wie  :v kotz..ich meinte das schmeckt schei+++




das war ja dann wohl der brüller des tages !!!!
daumen hoch carpcatcher !


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

    #4


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

 Ich meine, es gibt in Ösi-Land n Bier, was zumindest so ähnlich heißt... :m  #c 

Was bringst denn nu mit?? Damit ich nicht "würgen" muss??? #6  :m


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ja jaaaaa
du ich werde gleich mal in den supermarkt gehen und für dich ein feines sixpack besorgen.das sollte fürs wochenende reichen,oder
bin gerade am packen!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ rob

Mach hinne...ick warte schon. :m 
Heute Abend gibt es Fisch zu essen bei mir.  
Stimme Dich dann schonmal auf Norgefische ein.


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

waowwww!!!super micha..ich eile


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hört auf mich noch nervöser zu machen, ich muss heut erst noch tackle aufstocken und morgen einkaufen... 

ich hoffe ihr habt bis samstag nicht den ganzen see leer gefangen...


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

du ich hab schon oft erlebt das fische einen tag später wieder beissen




können:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ Carpcatcher

Nur ein wenig...Bier und andere Alkolate sind dann auch alle.Der Wasserpegel ist gestiegen und ne Bootsübersetzung nicht mehr möglich. :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein wenig...Bier und andere Alkolate sind dann auch alle.Der Wasserpegel ist gestiegen und ne Bootsübersetzung nicht mehr möglich. :m



Joa, weil ihr nicht mehr fahren könnt... :m  #d 

Folglich werdet ihr wegen mangelndem Nachschub verdursten und darum betteln, das wir euch mit neuem brennstoff versorgen... #2  #g 

PS: Der Whiskey wird nicht aus der flasche getrunken und vorallem, nicht alles auf einmal...


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, weil ihr nicht mehr fahren könnt... :m  #d
> 
> PS: Der Whiskey wird nicht aus der flasche getrunken und vorallem, nicht alles auf einmal...



Ned????

wie dann ?????     

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Banause...  

Ich geb dir nen Plastikbecher #d , n büsch gemütlichkeit muss schon aufkommen... #6 

Es sei denn ich krieg so ne Papiertüte, wie ausm Film... #2


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ BadPoldi

Ich bringe dafür Masskrüge mit. :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

das kann ja heiter werden...


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Dorsch1,

endlich mal ein bayer der weiß welche gefäße man so bevorzugt....  #r  #r  #r  :m  :m  :m 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ BadPoldi

Füher in meiner Heimat...dem Brandenburger Land gab es immmer Sto Gramm Wodka.
Sto ist bei den Russen Hundert. :m


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

He dorsch1,

das kenn ich auch, die trinken aber dann immer so 20ml cola oder was anderes nach..... )))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Leute!
Ich bleibe bis Montag und dachte ihr auch #: 
Die Angelkarte kostet 18 Euros, ich habe sie Schuty mitgegeben! 
Wünsche euch allen eine gute Fahrt!
Wir sehen uns Freitag.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Alles klar Knurri. :m 

rob hat sich gerade von unterwegs gemeldet.
Er wird in ca 20 min hier bei mir eintrudeln. :z


----------



## Pete (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

micha, fütter mir mal schon ne ecke mit an... bekanntlich geht erst in der zweiten nacht die post ab...und da ich erst freitag nachmittag eintrudle  und nur eine nacht bleibe, wäre das doch optimal...

hat denn jemand einen grill bei? will nicht alles mitschleppen müssen...
wenns das ferkelchen erst samstag gibt, müssen wir uns bis dahin ja anderweitig trösten...


----------



## KaulBarschKing (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Jungs, komme am Freitag so gegen 12:00 (ausschlafen #u ) an.
Ach ja, könnte mich vielleicht einer von euch Karpfenspezies ein bisserl "an die Hand nehmen"  ? Hab nämlich noch nich sooo die Karpfen-Erfahrung gemacht. @Frolic-Fans: Machts n Unterschied, ob ich Rufus oder Frolic nehm?

mfg. Nico


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Pete

Grill ist verpackt.Also keine Angst,auch dafür ist gesorgt.
Müsste nur einer Holzkohle mitbringen.Jo und Fleisch und Würstchen für uns. :m 

rob ist hier und wir trinken nen legger Bier.
Als Kurzbesuch ist nun auch Aalfreak hier.
Gerade haben wir legger Seelachs gegessen.Noch fast frisch...gefangen noch im April im Skarnsundet.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Vernichtet aber nicht schon jetzt alle Reserven...


----------



## Pete (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hör auf zu schwelgen, micha...ich hab noch nicht mal abendbrot im schlund..ne sorry, beim dritten kaskopp-grolsch bin ich denn doch schon

ich komme freitag nachmittag so gegen 16-17 uhr...wegen holzkohle schau ich noch einmal...denkt dran, wenn ihr morgen bzw. übermogen schon was am haken haben solltet, bitte unbedingt dokumentieren...bitte viele aussagekräftige fotos machen...wenn video möglich, dann bitte filmen!!!

bis freitag dann, ihr beiden banausen...
grüß mir den fiaker-rob bitte herzlichst!!!


----------



## rene (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Schlechte Nachrichten  #q 

Ich kann leider nicht kommen, da am Freitag bei mir erst später Schluss ist. Da ich dann noch ca. 8 Stunden fahren müsste, wär ich erst gegen Samstag morgen da. Sorry aber das ist mir zu anstrengend für knapp 2 Tage, da ich am Montag gleich wieder zurück muss.  :e   #q 
Ich hoffe dass es nächstes mal klappt. 
Wünsch Euch allen aber viel Spaß, und jede Menge dicken Fisch 

@Knurrhahn
schick mir bitte eine PN mit deiner Bankverbindung und dem Betrag den Du bekommst für die Angelkarte. Ich überweis Dir dann gleich das Geld, nicht dass Du auf Deinen Auslagen sitzen bleibst.


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ist echt schade Rene...aber nun mal nicht zu ändern.

So Leute...rob und ich sind nun nach einigen Bieren und Schnäpsen (wohl eher zuviel) von den Toten erwacht und machen uns jetzt auf in Richtung brandenburger Land zu Schutty. :z 

leute...wir sehen uns...bis denne.


----------



## Pete (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

jau, denn haut mal rein...ich bin auch schon so nebenbei beim packen...wir werden morgen mittag um eins losdüsen...ca. gegen 15 uhr gedenken wir aufzuschlagen...melde mich dann per handy bei euch...
macht schon mal die schleimis juckig, anständig füttern, rob...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Wünsch euch ne fischreiche Nacht, stellt schonmal das Bier kalt und ärgert die Aale, die Gerätschjaften werd ich mitbringen werd hier so gegen 9 los und binn dann gegen 13 14 uhr da.


----------



## Tinsen (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

so ich gurk dann mal los. bin in 2 stunden vor ort. also so gegen 16 uhr. aber das liest ja eh keiner mehr


----------



## Hummer (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ich habe gestern mal mit den Jungs telefoniert. Die Stimmung ist super, nur die Fische halten sich (noch) vornehm zurück.

Bis jetzt kann Tinsen 100 % des Gesamtfangs für sich beanspruchen: 15 cm Katzenwels und 12 Pfund Karpfen (Stand heute morgen um 6 Uhr)

Petri

Hummer


----------



## gismowolf (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi Hummer!
Solltest Du mit Ihnen wieder Kontakt aufnehmen - Beste Grüße
an alle aus Österreich - speziell rob soll sich etwas konzentrieren und uns "ösis" gut vertreten!!:m #:#h


----------



## Hummer (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hab´s ausgerichtet! :m

Der zweite Karpfen ist gelandet - Kaulbarschking hat einen 10-Pfünder auf Frolic gefangen. :m 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## gismowolf (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Danke #6


----------



## Pete (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hi...bin ja schon seit gestern vormittag zurück...
bevor die andren heute abend bzw. nacht zuhause eintrudeln werden, mal ein schönes bild vorab...
unser oberfaker des jahres hat es geschafft...endlich brauch seine avatar-manipulationen nicht mehr online stellen...its real...tino hat i h n...
und zwar den ersten von allen gefangenen karpfen!!! er ging so gegen 6 uhr samstag früh los...
12 pfund...schönes tier...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*






So sah das Gewässer aus.






Super viel Kraut


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

melde mich heil und müd wieder in wien zurück....suuuuuuuuper war es.2500km gefahren,keinen fisch gefangen,viel viel spass gehabt und 1 t kraut aus dem see geholt:c
bis morgen dann...stellt doch mal die fotos rein burschen!
lg rob#h


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hi all,

meine bilder werde ich heute oder morgen "hochladen"

hier noch ein tooooolles bild (sieht auf pete seinem bild ein wenig nach "zahnlücke" aus   )


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

super karpfen tinsen!!hab ja fest geschlafen wie du ihn gefangen hast
bin schon auf die anderen fotos gespannt....wenig fische aber lustige partyflicks...hehehee:m


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

bin auch wieder gut zuhause angekommen, werd die bilder mal auf meinen server laden und dann hier verlinken... 

möcht mich auch noch bei den organisatoren bedanken, das alles so reibungslos geklappt hat. fischtechnisch war zwar nicht so viel los, aber waren ein paar schöne tage zum relaxen ;-)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@badPoldi:

konntest DU wirklich RELAXEN ???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ich trau mich garnicht meine Fotos reinzustellen, sonst denk das restliche Board, das wir NUR Paady machen wollten, nur lauter fertige und angeschossene Leute drauf...


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

@Tinsen logo konnt ich relaxen, )))

du kannst doch ganz zufrieden sein, den größten karpfen gefangen, was willst du mehr???

ich hab meine karpfen auch gefangen und gut ist ;-))

der rest war party und ganz io. 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

hey poldi und tinsen....haben wohl nur muskelkater im drillarm von dem vielen krautfreu mich schon auf eure fotos...grinnnnns..
werde auch gleich mal meine wenigen reinstellen.
auch von mir nochmal einen dank an schutty und knurri für alles#h#h
werde wohl einige der jungs bald bei mir in altenwörth begrüssen dürfen....die hab ich heiss gemacht
es hat sich ja eigentlich über die ganze strecke bei so vielen leuten überhaupt nichts getan.immer diese teiche:c
bemüht hat sich ja wirklich jeder und es wurden alle register gezogen.sehr schön find ich das die leute die weniger oder gar ned auf karpfen fischen,die einzigen waren die einen fangen konnten....ausser natürlich bad poldi.der hat 2 gefangendie stelle war auch verdammt gut die er hatte . #6
auf den fotos sieht man schutty mit einem karpfen den er in der letzten nacht gefangen hatte.am anderen den micha(dorsch1) mit seinem matchkarpfen!!!bravo..bravo...der war danach so fertig das er erst mal mützen musste.
jedesmal wenn einer dann gebissen hatte wurde der biss immer nur von einem anderen als dem fänger gehört...so wie mein biss gleich am ersten abend nach ankunft...rob wird von einem nervösen schutty geweckt der mir im schlaf die rute in die hand drückte...aber leider..nix.
ein haufen feiner kerle seit ihr alle..hoff man sieht sich bald!!!!#h


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@Carpcatcher2001 !!1
servus!!
auch wieder heil zuhause...danke fürs flens
ist doch klar wenn nix passiert das man nur mehr party macht...und relaaaaaaaxt..los rein mit den fotos#h
die fische hätten nichteinmal flüchten können..sofort im kraut gesteckt..zzzzzz
ach ja was ich noch vergessen hatte.
DAS SCHLIMMSTE WAR DAS ICH SO WEIT GEFAHREN BIN UM EIN WILDSCHWEIN ZU ESSEN UND DANN HABEN WIR KEINES BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!!!
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN :e  :r  :e  :r  :e  :r  :q  :q  :q


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

He rob,

langsam, hab von dir auch nen bild mit nem wahren monster, falls du das schon vergessen haben solltest... näheres abends... )

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ohhhhhhnaja es war auch schon sehr sehr spät...und wenn ihr mir solche fallen stellt...zzzzz..:m


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@ poldi: ich meinte weniger die karpfen ....

geile bilder rob !   

@micha: naturköder ? 

hier noch der karpfen von kaulbarschking.
der rest folgt dann morgen


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

super bilder vom kaulbarschking!!!!
freu mich für ihn ganz besonders!!!
der micha hat seinen mit der matchrute und maiskorn gefangen!!!juhhhuuuu
hat ja einen in der nacht verloren..was gutes...und wo...im kraut:c:m
@tinsen: gaaaaaaanz breit grins :q  :q


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2004)

*Bilderz online !*

so junx,

meine kleine galerie ist fertig.
sind ein paar schöne picz dabei:

campgelagere
katzenwelsorgien
grillsessions (@rob: bild 12 ist mein absoluter favorite  @ all: nein das hier ist rauch vom grill...)
aaldrills mit krautsalat und "kescherführer"
ein schööner fisch 
ein schöner rücken  :k 
krautdrills
katerstimmung am morgen danach
kaulbarschking mit matrosen auf "hoher see"
noch ein schöner fisch
das frosch !  :e 
groooße hechte mit kleinen ködern
"petzl-ligtning" (sehr geil geworden !)
besoffene auf carp suche mit rettungsbooten
wieder kein aal, sondern großwels !  #q 
und ein boilie    

das ganze fein säuberlich aufgereiht findet ihr hier (am besten mit 1024*768 oder mehr)

Tinsen Bildergalerie vom Carp-Hunter-Treffen


viel spaß und schreibt mal wieder !


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Moin, moin!!! #h 

Mensch, da wurden ja nach unserer Abreise am Sonntag doch glatt noch Karpfen gelandet; net übel! Ich hatt schon gedacht, dass sich das Thema Fisch generell an dem Teich erledigt hat...   :q

Nach fünf verlorenen Fischen im Krautdschungel war mein Angelwahn nämlich etwas abgeflacht, aber zum Glück gab es ja genügend andere Beschäftigungen wie das kollegiale Vernichten von diversen Alkoholitäten, Sonnenbrand abfassen oder einfach nur nett ´ne Runde schnacken; war echt ne dufte Truppe muss ich sagen!!! #6

Und wie Rob es schon sagte: Schön, dass wenigstens die ihre Fische gefangen haben, die mit Karpfenangeln eigentlich sonst weniger am Hut haben. #6


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie Rob es schon sagte: Schön, dass wenigstens die ihre Fische gefangen haben, die mit Karpfenangeln eigentlich sonst weniger am Hut haben. #6



 :q  :q  Mein reden, wer will schon fische fangen....  :q  :q 

hab mich ausnahmsweise eh bemüht ned zuviel zu schlafen  #u  #u  denn sonst schlaf ich immer die ganze zeit     

@tinsen was meinst du dann,.....  ;+ 
PS: die verlinkung scheint ned zu funzen von den bildern....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Mönsch Tinsen,

geile Bilder vom Treffen! #6 Krassen Dank für den Service...

Ich hab ja auch noch welche auf meiner Karte, aber die muss ich erstmal vernünftig einstellen. Vielleicht werd ich es heut abend schaffen, wenigstens die besten auszusuchen und die hochzuladen...


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> S: die verlinkung scheint ned zu funzen von den bildern....
> 
> gruß
> 
> BadPoldi



hm bei mir gehts. bei pilke anscheinend auch. gehts nun oder net ?


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> hm bei mir gehts. bei pilke anscheinend auch. gehts nun oder net ?



Bei michse einwandfrei. Ich lob doch nicht Tinsen´s Bilder, bevor ich die auch gesehen hab...    :q


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

suuuuuper bilder tinsen!!!!
was hab ich gerade gelacht:m:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ...genügend andere Beschäftigungen wie das kollegiale Vernichten von diversen Alkoholitäten, Sonnenbrand abfassen oder einfach nur nett ´ne Runde schnacken; war echt ne dufte Truppe muss ich sagen!!! #6
> haben. #6



Es werden noch einige BÖSE Bilder auftauchen... Aber war schon n spitzen Event...

PS: Hat wer den Kerl mit der grünen Mütze oder den "Parasiten" (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Raupe Nimmersatt  ) geknipst???


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> .... nicht zu verwechseln mit der Raupe Nimmersatt  ) geknipst???



Ich hoffe, Du meinst nicht mich, oder etwa doch?!?!?!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Du meinst nicht mich, oder etwa doch?!?!?!




Ändere deine Avatarunterschrift :q


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Öh Catchä, Du Sack...!  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Öh Catchä, Du Sack...!  :q


Da hassu dich aber eben selber verraten :q  #v  #v 
Dein neues Avatar hab ich auch schon, poste ich heut abend... #6  #r


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Ach egal, ich steh jetzt einfach zu meiner heiß geliebten geliebten Nahrungsaufnahme...  :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ändere deine Avatarunterschrift :q



Wie ich schon sagte... #r  #6


----------



## ollidi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Schicke Bilder bisher. :m Und Spaß hattet Ihr ja wohl auch genug. Aber wie sieht denn unser Dorschilein da im Zelt aus. Der weiße Streifen über seiner Brust ist ja verdächtig weiß. War da sein Bikinioberteil???? :q :q


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie sieht denn unser Dorschilein da im Zelt aus. Der weiße Streifen über seiner Brust ist ja verdächtig weiß. War da sein Bikinioberteil???? :q :q



ich lach mich weg :q     woher weisst du das???? :q  :q


----------



## ollidi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

@rob
Ich kenne doch unseren Micha. :m :q


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



übrigens.....hier gibt es noch mehr fotos vom treffen:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=30000
#h


----------



## KaulBarschKing (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Aller erste Sahne die Fotos !
Also alles in allem fand ichs echt goil !!!  :m 
Gut, an der Anzahl der Fische hätte man arbeiten können, aber wir hatten ja alle unseren Spaß  #2    

mfg. Nico


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hallo Jungs

Es war wie immer ein goiles Treffen. #6  #:  #2 
Wenn uns auch die Karpfen nicht ganz so hold waren...aber Spass war ohne Ende dabei.
Wieder einige Boardies mehr die ich nun kenne.
Alles einfach feine Kerle. #6 
Meinen Dank an BadPoldi und Carpcatcher die mich mit dem nötigen Teakel versorgt haben.
Danke an Schutty und Knurri für die Organisation.
Meine Bilder werden noch so einiges an's Tageslicht bringen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Büdde, büdde, dafür durften wir ja mal von dem Inhalt der "Plastepulle" inhalieren...


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Dank an BadPoldi und Carpcatcher die mich mit dem nötigen Teakel versorgt haben.



man micha:c und rob hat dir nicht angeln zu verfügung gestellt und montagen gebunden??? #4 :c:c :e 











 :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Menno rob...Du hast mir nicht nur Montagen gebunden...Du hast auch für meine persönliche Unterhaltung gesorgt.  
Ich sage nur der Abend bei mir und die darauf folgende Autofahrt. :m 
Im Stau war das schon ne einmalige Show von Dir.  
Ich sag aber niemanden was da vorgefallen ist. :m


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ohhhh der war gemein


----------



## BadPoldi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi,

so ich hab die biler auch online.....

HIER!!! 

viel spaß...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

paaaaa was hau ich mich abecht spitzen fotos!!!lach....
vielen dank bad poldi:m


----------



## Tinsen (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

sauber poldi.
@rob: schaaaade !  habe gar nicht mitbekommen wie du diese megaplötze gefangen hast


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Hi tinsen,

das rotäugelchen war garned so groß, aber rob hat es gekonnt ins bild gesetzt.

PS: ich glaub er hats über 2m nach vorne gehalten.... ;-)))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

heehhee so is a...der rob


----------



## Tinsen (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

der waller auf deinem avatar ist dann bestimmt auch nur nen katzenwels gewesen ....


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

ahhhh erwischt...der war eigentlich kleiner als deiner:c:m


----------



## Pilkman (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Sööö, ich hab von meiner Karte auch noch im Bilderforum ein paar Bilder eingestellt... luschern könnt ihr unter diesem Thread!!! :q 

Klick misch...!!!

 #2  #2  #2


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Treffen der AB Karpfenangler*

Traumhaftestens  Wahnsinn


----------

